# Themenwahl PHP-Contest



## Nils Hitze (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi Folks,

nachdem wir den PHP Contest für's Erste bis Mitte Januar auf
Eis gelegt haben, wollen wir jetzt von euch wissen welche Themen
euch denn zum Mitmachen bewegen würden.

Bitte nur Vorschläge mit kurzer Beschreibung und lest die Beiträge
eurer Mitmenschen, danke.

Wir werden Intern über die Vorschläge beraten und einen geeigneten
herausfischen. 

Danke.


----------



## Oliver Gringel (30. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Also einen konkreten Vorschlag habe ich nicht, aber was ich für ganz wichtig halte ist, dass das "Produkt" des Contest einen gewissen Wert für die Allgemeinheit hat, sprich von jedem PHP-Programmierer sinnvoll eingesetzt werden kann.
Die Idee mit dem Highlighter war ja schön und gut, aber sowas kann praktisch niemand sinnvoll einsetzen. (Außer man braucht eben gerade einen Highlighter auf seiner Page)

Ich hätte da an etwas im Stil phpMyAdmin, o.ä. gedacht, also eher ein Tool für Programmierer, und nichts, was man auf einer Homepage einsetzen kann.


----------



## Gumbo (30. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wie wär's mit einer umfangreichen MySQL-Verbindungsklasse?


----------



## Sicaine (30. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wär's mit einer umfangreichen MySQL-Verbindungsklasse?



Was soll den bitte eine "umfangreiche MySQL-Verbindungsklasse" können?

Ansonsten wie wärs mit einer Klasse der du nur noch nen tabellennamen übergibts und die dir die passenden Formulare erzeugtund auch überprüfen kann? Natürlich dann auch wieder updaten deleten und intoen.


----------



## SynDrome (30. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Sicaine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was soll den bitte eine "umfangreiche MySQL-Verbindungsklasse" können?
> 
> Ansonsten wie wärs mit einer Klasse der du nur noch nen tabellennamen übergibts und die dir die passenden Formulare erzeugtund auch überprüfen kann? Natürlich dann auch wieder updaten deleten und intoen.



Umfangreiche Datenbankabstraktionsklassen (das meinst du, nehme ich an?) gibt es schon zur Genüge und die sind dadurch, dass sie schon so lang existieren und von vielen eingesetzt werden, auch nicht mehr an Ausgereiftheit zu übertreffen (würde ich meinen), man sehe sich z. B. die PEAR-Klassen dazu an:  http://pear.php.net/package/DB bzw. noch interessanter: http://pear.php.net/package/MDB2
Eine Klasse, die Formulare generiert etc. gibt es dort auch zu finden: http://pear.php.net/package/DB_Table (nebenbei: sehr empfehlenswert!).

Nun, ich halte es generell auch für besser, den Contest auf eine Applikation zu beziehen (im Stil von phpMyAdmin). Eine wirklich gute Idee habe ich so spontan allerdings auch nicht. Das heißt, doch: Wie wäre es mit einem Turniersystem? Ihr wisst schon, wo man sich anmelden kann, dann wird ein Spielplan generiert usw. Da könnte man 'ne Menge rausholen und meines Wissens existiert bisher auch keine wirklich gute frei verfügbare Lösung. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Oliver Gringel (30. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				SynDrome hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Wie wäre es mit einem Turniersystem? Ihr wisst schon, wo man sich anmelden kann, dann wird ein Spielplan generiert usw. Da könnte man 'ne Menge rausholen und meines Wissens existiert bisher auch keine wirklich gute frei verfügbare Lösung. Was meint ihr?


Nunja, auch dafür ist der Benutzerkreis sehr klein. Welcher programmierer braucht denn ein Turnier-Script?
Außerdem gibts das auch schon: http://phpmytourney.servegame.com/


----------



## Nils Hitze (31. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Datenbankklasse : ADODB


----------



## Sven Petruschke (31. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nicht der Meinung der Allgemeinheit entspricht: Mich sprechen eher die Wettbewerbe an, bei denen man Programme gegeneinander antreten lässt. Beispielsweise Schach oder andere Spiele, die auf Strategie und Logik basieren. Somit kann man klare Gewinner ermitteln und die Bewertung der Applikation beruht nicht auf Subjektivität. Allerdings wäre es dafür im Vorfeld notwendig, eine Art Spielfeld mit entsprechenden Schnittstellen zu entwickeln auf dem die Programme gegeneinander antreten können.

Sven


----------



## webfreak (31. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wie wäre es mit einem "online-Bildeditor" oder sowas in der art... Alternativ auch ein "online-pdf-editor"

Oder ein HTML->PDF programm in php wäre ne interessante herrausforderung. Damit wird es komplex, aber interessanter als n "syntax-highlighter".


----------



## meilon (31. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich kann webfreak auch zustimmen. Bei einem PDF-Creator (Editor weniger, da man dann schon Acrobat o.ä. benötigt, um eine PDF wieder bearbeitbar zu machen) gibt es auch viele Schwierigkeitsstufen, Nur Text, diverse Fonts, Formen (Linien, Kreise) oder auch mit Bildern. 
Aber Obwohl, wenn ich es mir recht überlege: hier gibt es eine wunderbare Klasse, mit der man soetwas erstellen kann. Wenn man aber einen WYSIWYG PDF-Creator erstellen möchte, wäre das weniger etwas für PHP sondern für JavaApplet Programmierer.
HTML2PDF ist schon schwieriger, wenn man nur diese eine Klasse verwenden darf (ja, es gibt auch fertige, freie Klassen für soetwas).

Selber habe ich auch nichts konkretes


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (31. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				meilon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann webfreak auch zustimmen. Bei einem PDF-Creator (Editor weniger, da man dann schon Acrobat o.ä. benötigt, um eine PDF wieder bearbeitbar zu machen) gibt es auch viele Schwierigkeitsstufen, Nur Text, diverse Fonts, Formen (Linien, Kreise) oder auch mit Bildern.


Das sind alles Funktionen die dir JEDE PDFKlasse als Standard mitliefert.


----------



## TheLightning (31. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Soo.. eine kurze Auswahl an Themen die denke ich viele Webcoder ansprechen dürften:

*- Newssystem* ( + Newsfilter .. Presets/BC oder WYSIWYG(ich bevorzug ja BC ) )
*- Rechtesystem* (gibts viele verschiedene Konzepte für verschiedene Anforderungen)
*- Versionierungssystem* (CVS / Subversion auf PHPbasis... evtl. Innovative Ideen)
*- Downloadmanagement* (Fremdverlinkung unterdrücken... Downloadqueries o.ä.)
*- Personal Calendar * 
*- Supportsystem* (Supportqueries mit Bearbeitungsstatus, Auto-FAQs, Anfragenklassifizierung etc.)
..hier häng ich dan noch an wenn mir noch mehr einfällt 

MfG Dominik 

_*edit:*_
das Versionierungssystem wär glaub ich auch was das den Anforderungen von Oliver ensprechen würde


----------



## xcite_swEEper (1. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Hmm ...

meinst du das mit dem Versionierungssystem so ähnlich wie bei Wikipedia?
Wäre auf jeden Fall ne Idee...

ansonsten könnte ich mich auch mit ner Bildbearbeitungsklasse anfreunden..

also eben dass man n paar schöne Methoden schreibt, um z.B. formatierten Text an einer bestimmten Stelle in ein Bild einzufügen...
also das ganze eben soweit ausbauen dass das meiste automatisiert wird...
z.B. für Forensignaturen .. ihr kennt ja alle diese ESL-Signaturen ..

_swEEper_


----------



## TheLightning (1. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ein Versionierungssystem wie CVS kann wesentlich mehr als das System von Wikipedia... zwar werden auch Logs geführt aber das ist nur ein Teil.

CVS (Concurrent Versioning System) wird in der Softwareentwicklung dazu benutzt um auf UNIX/Linuxrechnern ein simultanes Arbeiten an einem Projekt zu ermöglichen.. dabei gibt es einen sog. Container in dem alle Versionen einer Datei vorhanden sind.. jeder Entwickler kann sich die aktuellste herrunterladen.. wenn du eine neue hochladen willst wird zunächst überprüft ob du schon auf dem neusten Stand bist.. sollte dies nicht der Fall sein werden dir die Zeilen mit den Unterschiedichen Codes untereinander ausgegeben und du kannst überprüfen was sich geändert hat und diese Änderungen übernehmen.. somit ist ein überpeichern Ausgeschlossen wärend du gleichzeitig auch immer auf ältere Versionen zurückgreifen kannst. 

..so.. weiter mag ich net erklären 

MfG Dominik 


//edit Andreas: mehr infos  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concurrent_Versions_System


----------



## SonicBe@m (2. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

kurz gesagt 
mit einem cvs können viele programmierer gleichzeitig den selben code bearbeiten
welcher am ende so zusammen gemerged wird das er dann am ende die logik enthält und zudem auch funktioniert

mal von den problem beim gleichzeitigen editieren abgesehen...


----------



## SynDrome (2. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Oliver Gringel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nunja, auch dafür ist der Benutzerkreis sehr klein. Welcher programmierer braucht denn ein Turnier-Script?
> Außerdem gibts das auch schon: http://phpmytourney.servegame.com/



Naja, okay, das kann ein Programmierer jetzt nicht direkt gebrauchen, das stimmt. Ne nette Aufgabe ist es trotzdem und so ungefragt ist das sicherlich nicht  phpmytourney gibt's zwar aber ich hab' gehört (nicht selbst erfahren, von daher will ich's hier nicht beschwören), dass das nicht so besonders ausgereift ist. Nun ja^^

Die Ideen von TheLightning finde ich alle etwas "normal" - ich mein, so Newssysteme gibt's ja wie Sand am Meer, genauso Downloadsysteme, Rechtesysteme und Kalender. Das Versionierungssystem wäre vielleicht 'ne Idee. Glaub aber nicht, dass das all zu spannend wäre, mag mich aber wie immer täuschen^^

Achja und snuu möchte ich zustimmen: Wettbewerbe dieser Art finde ich auch gut! Ich hab sogar sowas schonmal vorbereitet (mit _Vier Gewinnt_, Auswertungs- bzw. Schnittstellenklasse) und einem Admin hier als Vorschlag für einen Wettbewerb unterbreitet ... hat sich dann aber irgendwie verloren. Also, sagt mal, was ihr davon hieltet. Vielleicht ist Vier Gewinnt ja auch zu einfach ;D


----------



## KoMtuR (3. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Naja diese Vorschläge von Mitgliedern find ich zwar gut, aber man muss ja immer sehen, dass jeder vielleicht in diesem Gebiet doch schon ne Ahnung hat, was er angibt. Ich fande diesen Highlighter eine echt gute Wahl. Es war effektiv wo einsetzbar und niemand konnte vorher sich irgendwelche Gedanken machen. Ich fande einfach nur die Zeit zu kurz 

Ne Datenbankklasse find ich eigentlich ehrlich gesagt schwachsinnig. PHP5 bietet schon eine einigermassen gute Klasse an und die Teile findet man wie Sand am Meer. Ich würde lieber das Team geheim entscheiden lassen, weil somit niemand einen Vorteil sich erarbeitet. Also man brauch ja keine Universallösung finden, was man programmieren soll. Jeder hat andere Interessen.

Aber damit man nicht sagen kann, dass ich nur meckern kann 

Also man könnte ein Log-Auswertungs-Script basteln. Oder was wir schon im letzten "Macht ein Vorschlag für den Contest"-Thread gemacht haben: Ein Online-Web-Mailer. Mit Editorfunktionen und Senden und Lesen der Mails. Am Besten noch mit HTML-Unterstützung und den weiteren Schnickschnack. Ausserdem könnte man so eine Art Installationsskript machen, womit man mittels XML-Dateien diverse Sachen in die DB eintragen kann oder bestimmte PHP-Scripte updaten kann. Also nur bestimmte Zeilen updaten vielleicht und wie eben im Anfang diesen Contests auch das Auskommentieren des alten Codes. Das wäre so eine Art mit der Versionsverwaltung. Dies wäre aber auch nützlich, wenn man ein Opensource-Projekt hat und die Scripte immer auf dem neusten Stand überall haben will. So könnte man ein Connecten zum FTP möglich machen und solche Spielchen


----------



## Nils Hitze (3. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Was mich an den gegeinandender antretenden Applikationen stört ist der 
fehlende PRAKTISCHE Nutzen.


----------



## BobDerMeister (4. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wie wäre es mit einem News System mit WAP anbindung, das man die aktuellen News auch mobil abrufen kann?

den online eMail Client fänd ich auch ne lustige Idee.


----------



## xxenon (4. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				BobDerMeister hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einem News System mit WAP anbindung, das man die aktuellen News auch mobil abrufen kann?
> 
> den online eMail Client fänd ich auch ne lustige Idee.




Also ich sag jetzt mal, ob du deine News als WML oder XHTML ausspuckst sollte für das Programm keinen wesentlichen Unterschied machen und hat außerdem wenig mit PHP zu tun.

Wenn es schon um News geht wäre wohl RSS interessanter, aber auch da gibts tonnenweise fertiges Material.


MfG.


----------



## TheLightning (4. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

So.. ich nochmal.. generell gibt es "fast" alles schon vorgefertigt,
nur meistens ist das ganze in einem größeren CMS verpackt und ausserdem nicht immer wirklich ausgereift.

Meine Idee des Versionierungssystems kommt durch die Aussage das es ein Projekt sein soll das allen zugute kommt, und wenn es etwas gibt was ein Team an Entwicklern benötigt dann ist das ein System über das gleichzeitig an einem Projekt gearbeitet werden muss..

Die Info das in CVS mehrere ihren Teil bearbeiten und das dann am Ende gemerget wird ist schlichtweg falsch. Nach jedem Arbeitsschritt wird gemerget und CVS ergmöglicht ja gerade erst das simultane Arbeiten an einer Datei weil ein Überspeichern verhindert wird und der Programmierer ohne den Verlust von irgendwelchen Daten beim Uploaden in das Repository (Container) mergen kann.. 

gleichzeitig können (Achtung neue Information) Versionen als stable oder beta deklariert werden und Kompabilitätslisten erstellt werden so das man über wenige Befehle das Programm mit den neusten kompatiblen stabilen Versionen genierert werden kann oder wahlweise eine Betaversion mit den neusten Versionen jeder Datei..

MfG Dominik


----------



## daddz (4. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Das mit dem CVS-System klingt wirklich interessant muss ich sagen. Aber is das nicht ein bisschen schwer?

greetz
daddz


----------



## Layna (4. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Für Anfänger sicher... ich bin sozusagen "nicht mehr ganz Anfänger" in PHP, aber ein Ansatz fehlt mir (ok, nach zwei Busfahrten nachdenken, man muss im Bus ja was tun ) dabei schon.
Versionsverwaltung würde ich aber gerne von den PHP-Profis hier sehen


----------



## Slater (4. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich hätte auch noch eine Idee.

Zuerst zum Problem:
Ich arbeite momentan vor allem an einem Projekt, wo viele Programmierer und Mods mitarbeiten. Das grösste Problem ist die Kommunikation. Das heisst, für uns ist es das Beste, einen Bereich zu schaffen, wo Termine, Bugs auf der HP, sonstige Infos, Sitzungsprotokolle etc ausgetauscht werden können. Ich denke auch bei Anderen ist das hilfreich.

Das ganze muss ja nicht mal nur "PHP". Es kann Dateibasiert, MySQl, der Kalender Java etc sein...
Es gibt verschiedene Arten, wie man ein solches Projekt anpacken könnte. Vor allem die Beteiligung wird grösser, je mehr Spielraum man gibt und je mehr die eigene Kreativität gefordert ist... 

Das sollen nur ein paar Ansätez sein 

Gruess 
Slater


----------



## BobDerMeister (4. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

zum Thema File Version Management gibt es hier eine kleine Anleitung wie man das realisieren kann - wobei das natürlich weit hinter CVS oder SubVersion hinterherhinkt.

imho ist php auch die falsche sprache für sowas.


----------



## Marvin Schmidt (5. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich finde man sollte nicht ein allzu schwieriges Thema wählen, weil dann mit sehr wenigen Teilnehmern zu rechnen ist, da Anfänger kaum soetwas auf die Beine stellen können.
Es sollte eher so aussehen wie beim "ersten Versuch", dem Syntax-Highlighter, dass man den Contest in verschiedene Stufen aufteilt, so kann jeder in seinem Ermessen die Aufgaben bearbeiten.

Gruß
Marvin

P.S.: Ich fand das Thema Syntax-Highlighting gut.


----------



## Fabian H (5. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich hab es schon in dem (mittlerweile gelöschten) Voting-Thread erwähnt:
Man könnte die Auswahl, _was_ er machen will, doch dem Programmierer überlassen.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es bei fast allen bis jetzt vorgeschlagenen Themen kaum noch Innovation (Es gibt genug Datenbank-Klassen, PDF Klassen, Kalender und News Scripte sowieso), da finde ich es sinvoller, sich von den Teilnehmern überraschen zu lassen, was herauskommt.
Damit würde sich auch das Problem, dass nicht alle im entsprechenden Thema fit sind, lösen.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Fabian Hofmann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man könnte die Auswahl, _was_ er machen will, doch dem Programmierer überlassen.
> [...]
> Damit würde sich auch das Problem, dass nicht alle im entsprechenden Thema fit sind, lösen.


Und das weitaus größere Problem, dass die einzelnen Einsendungen dann objektiv kaum mehr zu vergleichen sind, würde sich damit auftun... man kann einfach keinen gemeinsamen Maßstab für grundverschiedene Projekte ansetzen.


----------



## Fabian H (5. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



> man kann einfach keinen gemeinsamen Maßstab für grundverschiedene Projekte ansetzen.


Der Nutzen?

Ich mein, beim Zend Contest hat's ja auch geklappt


----------



## Oliver Gringel (5. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Fabian Hofmann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Nutzen?
> 
> Ich mein, beim Zend Contest hat's ja auch geklappt


Auch der Nutzen eines Scripts ist wohl eher subjektiv. Und beim Zend-Contest waren die Themen auch vorgegeben.


----------



## Blaubmania (5. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ja also abgesehen davon das ich bei den meisten Ideen noch ned so den Durchblick habe weil ich erst seit paar Wochen mit PHP arbeite, finde ich den Contest schon ne jute Idee ich glaub auch das das Thema nicht all zu schwer gestaltet werden sollte sondern eher in mehrere Stufen eingeteilt werden sollte damit viele Leute mitmachen würd emich trotz meiner geringen Kenntnis auch gerne beteildigen, Ideen sind schwer zu finden da es in PHP ja schon fast alles irgendwie gibt aber ich finde es geht darum das man es mal selber programmiert hat ich mein was nützt mir copy & paste wenn ich gar ned weis was dahinter steckt.

P.S.:
So nebenbei wollte ich mal fragen ob wer Lust hat ein Browsergame zu programmieren in PHP kann sich ja wer melden so PN mäßig ^^


----------



## MiNiMaG (5. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Gehen die Themen teilweise nicht zu tief ins Detail ?

Ich finde es ein bisschen unsinnig z.B. zu sagen "Personal Calendar"
Da machen sich dann 20 Leute an die Arbeit und dann kommt 20 mal das gleiche Ergebnis raus. Wenn man in dem Beispiel z.B. sagt "Personal Assistant" dann können alle Ihre eigenen Ideen einfliesen lassen. Der eine spezialisiert sich mehr auf einen Kalender, der andere mehr auf  die Kontaktverwaltung, und der nächste auf... 

Grundsätzlich habe ich Interesse an dem Contest teilzunehmen, aber eben nicht, wenn ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe "meine persönliche Note" mit einfließen zu lassen.

So, nun noch mein Vorschlag: Ecard-System


----------



## MiLa (5. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Allgemein drehts sich bei Programmiercontests ja meißt um mindestens eines dieser Dinge:
- schneller (Geschwindigkeit)
- umfangreicher (Funktionalität)
- kürzer (Länge des Codes)

Mich persönlich würde ein Contest reizen wo die Scripte anschließend "gegeneinander" laufen...natürlich muss da noch ein Thema gefunden werden.
Wobei in den Themen ja gut klassifiziert werden kann:
Schwierigkeitsstufe 1: Mühle
Schwierigkeitsstufe 2: Mensch ärgere dich nicht
Schwierigkeitsstufe 3: Back Gammon
Schwierigkeitsstufe 4: Schach
Oder sowas in der Art...

Klar ist da der Nutzen nicht wirklich gegeben, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben, oder?


----------



## Oliver Gringel (5. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Oder wie wäre es mit einem Obfuscator-Contest. Wenn schon sinnlos, dann richtig. Es gibt zwar nicht so viele und schöne Möglichkeiten, wie in C, aber ich denke, da könnte schon allerhand Blödsinn dabei rauskommen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Spielt es überhaupt eine rolle WAS man schreibt? Macht es doch wie beim Zend Contest:
Es ist egal welches Thema man wählt, bewertet wird der Stil (korrekter, ordentlicher, nachvollziehbarer Code), nutzen (neue Idee oder schon 1000 andere Scripte vorhanden?).
Dann wäre vielleicht eine Abstufung gut, Anfänger arbeiten mit Funktionen, Profis schreiben Klassen, etc.). So gewinnt nicht unbedingt der erfahrenste, sondern vielleicht auch jemand mit der besten Idee


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (6. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Spielt es überhaupt eine rolle WAS man schreibt? Macht es doch wie beim Zend Contest:
> Es ist egal welches Thema man wählt, bewertet wird der Stil (korrekter, ordentlicher, nachvollziehbarer Code), nutzen (neue Idee oder schon 1000 andere Scripte vorhanden?).
> Dann wäre vielleicht eine Abstufung gut, Anfänger arbeiten mit Funktionen, Profis schreiben Klassen, etc.). So gewinnt nicht unbedingt der erfahrenste, sondern vielleicht auch jemand mit der besten Idee


Aber was bringt einem die beste Idee, wenn man sie mangels Kenntnissen nicht umsetzten kann? Der Nutzen beschränkt sich dann dadurch von alleine, und "Profis" haben automatisch einen Vorteil...

Also ich wäre weiterhin für eine konkrete Themenstellung, die man dann in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen anbietet.

Um einen weiteren Vorschlag einzubringen: Ein Textadventure(system) in PHP. In der einfachsten Schwierigkeitsstufe sollte es reichen, wenn die Handlungsmöglichkeiten vorgegeben sind, und per Link ausgeführt werden können. Simples Beispiel:

```
Als du die Kneipe betrittst, kommt dir ein Schwall
abgestandener Luft entgehen. Am Tresen sitzen drei
Gäste,  während  sich  das restliche halbe Dutzend
auf die Tische verteilt hat.

Du...
1. sprichst den Barkeeper an
2. gibst eine Lokalrunde aus
3. siehst dir die Gäste genauer an
```
Diese Auswahlmöglichkeiten können natürlich situationsabhängig unterschiedlich ausfallen...

Die etwas erfahreneren sollen stattdessen einen Textparser schreiben, der Befehle wie "Nimm den sibernen Schlüssel" interpretieren und korrekt verarbeiten kann. Nach oben hin sind dann fast keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt (Speicherfunktion, XML-basiertes Format für Textadventures, zeitabhängige Ereignisse, Multiplayerfunktion (ginge dann in Richtung MUD), Kampfsystem)...

Der Vorteil bei dieser Aufgabenstellung ist meiner Meinung nach, dass auch Anfänger was reißen und Spaß dabei haben können. Außerdem sollte das Oberflächendesign kein großes Problem darstellen (Text ist Text bleibt Text), so dass man sich ganz auf die Programmieraufgabe konzentrieren kann.

Na ja, war jetzt nur mal so ein Gedanke von mir... ich wär bei dem Thema jedenfalls auf die Ergebnisse gespannt (auch die Beispieladventures, die dabei herauskommen )


----------



## Layna (7. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Die Texteadventure-Idee finde ich bisher die beste... vor allem weil ich die dinger irsinnig gerne spielen würde .
Das System müsste/könnte dann halt auch die Funktion zum Schreiben des ganzen anbieten, das Adventure selbst ist ja wieder eine VÖLLIG andere aufgabe.
Abstufungen für den Schwierigkleitsgrad lassen sich sicher finden. Also, ich bin dafür, macht es


----------



## KoMtuR (7. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

dann müsste man aber wenigstens eine vorgegebenes Adventure anbieten. Also so ne vorgegebene Szene. Weil wenn man sich dann noch irgendwelche Rätsel oder sonst was ausdenken müsste wäre es dann schon schwierig


----------



## Layna (7. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Zur Demo des Progs vielelicht ein einfaches, kurzes Rätsel, so in etwa:
Du sitzt in einem Raum, musst raus, Schlüssel steckt von ausses, passt aber unten durch die Ritze durch. In einer Schublade liegt ein grosses Blatt Papier herum, in der Ecke hat jemand 'nen Schraubenzieher verlohren; Die Schublade mit dem Papier ist abgeschlossen, der Schlüssel DAZU liegt irgendwo hinter.
Zur Demo des Scriptes reicht sowas ja .
Und wenn wir etwas über das Textadventure rausgehen wollen (für Profis und Leute mit viel Zeit ): ein kleines Kampfsystem kann ja auch rein, dann steht hinter der Tür halt ein Monster.


----------



## TheLightning (7. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Generell sind Adventures keine herausforderung weil sich so etwas wirklich mit Grundkenntnissen machen lässt. Da gibts auch keine Herausforderungen mehr.

Da CVS generell ja in richtung Teamarbeit geht wäre es doch auch eine möglichkeit eine Webapplikation zu schreiben die verschieden komplex sein kann und einfach ein gemeinschaftliches Coden ermöglicht. Vom simplen Versionierungssystem das einfach einen Lock auf jede Datei macht die gerade editiert wird und nur neuere Versionen beim hochladen akzeptiert.. bis hin zu einem wirklich ausgefeilten System das Simultanarbeit mit Mergingfunktionen bietet. Eine entsprechende Komunikationsplattform bzw Dokumentationsplatform wären als Feature durchaus auch denkbar.

Generell finde ich den Gedanken eines Teamcontests auch ansprechend. Zu zweit kann man wesentlich schnell und wesentlich kreativer arbeiten als alleine. Evtl. könnte man dafür ja auch eine Sonderkategorie bilden.

MfG Dominik

btw.: je nachdem wie komplex man das System entwickelt kann man das auch mit wenigen Vorkenntnissen bewerkstelligen (ok mit dem Filesystem sollte man dann doch schon halbwegs umgehen können  )


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				TheLightning hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Generell sind Adventures keine herausforderung weil sich so etwas wirklich mit Grundkenntnissen machen lässt. Da gibts auch keine Herausforderungen mehr.


Also das kann ich jetzt so nicht im Raum stehen lassen.

1. Einen entsprechenden Parser zu schreiben ist keinesfalls nur mit Grundkenntnissen möglich.
2. Auch die Verwaltung der Objekte, Räume, Zustände (möglichst alles in hierarchischer Form) ist nicht trivial.
3. Du willst eine Herausforderung zu dem Thema? Gut, dann bau doch einen Interpreter für eine Scriptsprache, mit der du die Abläufe in deinem Textadventure steuern kannst, ein... wie gesagt, nach oben hin ist da bei der Schwierigkeit fast keine Grenze gesetzt.
4. Die Anfängervariante mit den statischen Auswahlmöglichkeiten ist natürlich mit Grundkenntnissen auch zu schaffen. Aber ist das von Nachteil? Müssen wir von vornherein Programmieranfänger ausschließen?


----------



## Alexander Feil (7. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Hi,

ich schließ mich deinem Vorschlang an.
Find ich eine klasse Idee.

Gruß
Aleks


----------



## TheLightning (8. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ein Adventure basiert immer auf Zuständen und Entscheidungen, natürlich kann man den "Zustandsautomaten" den man haben möchte sehr kompliziert aufbauen was allerdings nur Bedingt etwas mit PHP oder Programmieren zu tun hat sondern eher mit der Konzeption des Handlungsablaufes des Spieles. Solche Anforderungen haben für mich nichts mit dem eigentlichen Programmieren von Webapplikationen zu tun und stellen für mich absolut keinen Reiz dar. Zumindest nicht in PHP.

Nebenbei.. eine Scriptsprache ist eigentlich nicht notwendig. Die nötigen Daten lassen sich per Datenbank oder per XML-File recht bequem gestalten und auch die Zustände und Antworten falls eine Bedingung noch nicht erfüllt ist lassen sich recht bequem eingeben. 

Meine Kritik richtet sich dahin daß das Problem eines Adventures nicht wirklich im Programm liegt sondern in der Konzeption eines Spielablaufs bzw von Handlungslinien. Ich hatte eigentlich nicht lust mich in einem Programmiercontest als Gameauthor zu betätigen, dafür gibt es kreativere Köpfe. 

Ich möchte eine Problemlösung programmieren.. d.h. eine feste Anforderung (sprich ein Grobkonzept) haben und diese Anforderungen elegant erfüllen. 

MfG Dominik

_*edit:*_
Nebenbei sollte das nie eine Abwertung des Vorschlags sein... nur sehe ich nicht den Nutzen und das Potential um daran etwas wirklich zu lernen... (ok wer noch keinen Zustandsautomaten programmiert hat könnte da gut was lernen.. aber DAS wär dann echt etwas hart)

_*edit 2:*_
ach ja.. und damit du siehst das ich mir tatsächlich Gedanken über die Struktur solch eines Adventures gemacht habe:
-ein Adventure besteht immer aus Quests.. höhere Quests setzen das erfüllen gewisser vorhergehender Quests voraus (heißt.. du musst noch nichtmal wirklich Überprüfen ob die Objekte vorhanden sind) 
- jedem Quest liegt ein Zustandsautomat zufolge bei dem ein oder mehrere Zustandsfolgen zum Erfolg (Zielzustand) führen (Zustände werden durch die möglichen Aktionen gewechselt)..
- es liegt am Gamedesigner den Spieler von Quest zu Quest zu überführen und dabei keine "Sackgasen" zu erzeugen.. wobei redundante Abfolgen und optionale Quests natürlich denkbar und auch wünschenswert sind...


----------



## SilentWarrior (8. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

TheLightning: Nur, damit du nicht denkst, du stehst mit deiner Meinung nicht alleine da: Ich bin genau der gleichen Ansicht. Ich will ein programmiertechnisches, und kein kreatives Problem.


----------



## Sven Petruschke (8. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



> Ein Adventure basiert immer auf Zuständen und Entscheidungen, natürlich kann man den "Zustandsautomaten" den man haben möchte sehr kompliziert aufbauen was allerdings nur Bedingt etwas mit PHP oder Programmieren zu tun hat sondern eher mit der Konzeption des Handlungsablaufes des Spieles.


Darf ich kurz und laut lachen? Programmierung besteht zum Großteil aus der Konzeption. Schonmal was von UML, Programmablaufplänen, Struktogrammen oder Datenflussplänen gehört? In diesen Konzeptionen wird der eigentliche geistige Teil der Problemlösung erfasst. Das Einhacken des Codes ist eher zweitrangig. 

Sven


----------



## TheLightning (9. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Soll ich mal lachen?
Ja davon habe ich schon gehört.. das mache ich zufälligerweise beruflich. Dennoch gibt es einen Unterschied ob ich eine "Sprache" bzw einen Ablauf eines Spieles plane oder mich mit etwas beschäftige das wirklich etwas PHP-relevantes ist.. genannt seien da Stichwörter wie Performance und Funktionalität sowie klare Struktur des Codes. Diese Faktoren sind für ein Adventure nur nachrangig.

Konzeption eines Handlungsablaufes =|= Konzeption eines Codes

MfG Dominik

_*edit:*_
Gamedesign hat natürlich seine Ansprüche aber wenn du die Abläufe rausnimmst (um die sich ein Programmierer normalerweise nicht zu kümmern hat) bleibt nur noch das Grundgerüst übrig um den Spielablauf der vom Gamedesigner geliefert wird spielbar zu machen. Ein solcher Core ist wie ich schon erwähnt habe meiner Meinung nach relativ einfach zu Programmieren da die Schnittstellen klar sind. Letztendlich endet solch ein unterfangen in stundenlangem XMLdesignen (was ich aus der Arbeit eh schon viel zu viel mache) und der Programmierung eines Zustandautomatens der programmierbar ist (was wie gesagt wenn mans noch nie gemacht hat der schwerste Teil sein sollte)... 
Ich weiß (wie denk ich ein großer Teil hier) von was ich sprech also bitte lasst uns hier bitte vernünftig miteinander diskutieren, alles andere bringt doch nichts.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				TheLightning hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein solcher Core ist wie ich schon erwähnt habe meiner Meinung nach relativ einfach zu Programmieren da die Schnittstellen klar sind. Letztendlich endet solch ein unterfangen in stundenlangem XMLdesignen (was ich aus der Arbeit eh schon viel zu viel mache) und der Programmierung eines Zustandautomatens der programmierbar ist (was wie gesagt wenn mans noch nie gemacht hat der schwerste Teil sein sollte)...


Der Zustandsautomat ist ein Teil vom Ganzen, klar. Aber was zumindest bei den höheren Schwierigkeitsstufen auch dazugehört, ist eben ein Textparser, der eine Eingabe (z.B.) mithilfe einer Liste von vorgegebenen Verben, Substantiven und Füllwörtern interpretiert (und bspw. auch möglichst intelligent mit Mehrdeutigkeiten umgehen kann). Wem das noch nicht reicht, der kann ja noch einen passenden Storyeditor für sein Adventuresystem mitliefern. Oder ein Modul, das automatisch ein zufälliges Adventure erstellt. Oder Unterstützung für adaptive Schwierigkeitsstufen. Usw... das ganze umfasst weit mehr als nur einen Zustandsautomaten. Man muss nur ein bisschen kreativ sein


----------



## Oliver Gringel (10. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Das mit dem Text-Adventure ist ja alles schön und gut, aber was hat das mit PHP zu tun? Falls man mal sowas programmieren soll, dann wird das bestimmt niemand mit PHP realisieren.
Wenn ihr das machen wollt, dann solltet ihr das aber nicht mehr als PHP-Contest laufen lassen, sondern als Programmier-Contest. Die Sprache bleibt dann dem User überlassen.


----------



## Layna (10. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

@Oliver
Mir fehlt nur ein Beispiel wo es in JEDEM Fall PHP sein muss. Ich denke mal egal wie die Aufgabe ist, im zweifelsfall kann ´man sich dann noch immer hinstellennuns sagen "ich mach das per JAVA-applet" oder so.
Icxh kann auch ein Versionmanagement in JAVA oder C++ bauen, muss auch nicht zwangsläufig PHP sein.
Btw.. nachdem hier die grosse Diskussion um Textadventure-System und Versionsmanagement ausgebrochen scheint... Abstimmung?


----------



## Oliver Gringel (10. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

PHP ist in erster Linie zur Programmierung von Dynamischen Webseiten gedacht. Sicher kann man auch ASP, PERL, oder sonstwas dafür nehmen, aber wieso sollte man mit PHP ein Spiel (oder auch Versionsmanagement-Tool) schreiben. Die Aufgabenstellung hat halt einfach absolut nichts mit PHP zu tun.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

@Oliver Gringel: Wie wäre es mal mit einem _konstruktiven_ Beitrag zur Diskussion? Also z.B. einen konkreten Vorschlag, was denn deiner Meinung nach ein sinnvolles Thema wäre.


----------



## Oliver Gringel (10. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Oliver Gringel: Wie wäre es mal mit einem _konstruktiven_ Beitrag zur Diskussion? Also z.B. einen konkreten Vorschlag, was denn deiner Meinung nach ein sinnvolles Thema wäre.


Das ist das Problem: Mir fällt nichts ein. Wie schon gesagt, mir würde es gefallen, wenn es in Richtung "Dem Programmierer das Leben einfacher mach"-Tool gehen würde, so in der Art phpMyAdmin.
Das hätte zum Vorteil, dass es sehr viel mit PHP zu tun hat, einen allgemeinen Nutzen hätte, und danach evtl. als OpenSource Projekt weiterentwickelt werden könnte.
Eine konkrete Idee habe ich aber nicht, aber vielleicht sollte man in der Richtung mal weiterüberlegen.
Es gibt doch bestimmt genug Leute hier, die sich ständig denken: "Mein Gott, warum gibt es kein gutes Tool für diese und jede Aufgabe." Leider gehör ich im Moment nicht dazu.


----------



## Sicaine (11. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich kapier sowieso ned wieso was sinnvolles sein muss? Also etwas was jeder gebrauchen kann etc. und und und.

Ein Contest muss doch kein Opensource projekt hervorbringen geschweige den Sinnvoll sein. Wenn tutorials.de einen Contest macht ala macht nen php parserhighlider etc. und dann noch Preise stellen, wieso gibts da was zu meckern? Passt doch?  Und wie man sieht entweder gibts das oder jenes sowieso schon oder  es passt nich etc.


----------



## Oliver Gringel (11. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Sicaine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kapier sowieso ned wieso was sinnvolles sein muss? Also etwas was jeder gebrauchen kann etc. und und und.
> 
> Ein Contest muss doch kein Opensource projekt hervorbringen geschweige den Sinnvoll sein. Wenn tutorials.de einen Contest macht ala macht nen php parserhighlider etc. und dann noch Preise stellen, wieso gibts da was zu meckern? Passt doch?  Und wie man sieht entweder gibts das oder jenes sowieso schon oder  es passt nich etc.



Es muss nicht unbedingt was sinnvolles dabei rauskommen. Ich hab ja auch schon den Vorschlag gemacht, einen Obfuscator-Contest daraus zu machen, aber da kam keine Reaktion darauf.
Wenn ich etwas programmiere, dann entweder, weil es Spaß macht, und was witziges dabei rauskommt (wie beim Obfuscator-Contest), oder weil ich etwas brauche, und es noch nichts gibt, was meinen Ansprüchen genügt, oder weil ich dafür bezahlt werde, etwas zu programmieren.

Es widerstrebt mir einfach, kostenlos für andere Leute zu programmieren, so das einige davon profitieren, nur ich nicht.
Das mögen viele Leute anders sehen, aber das legt sich mit den Jahren.


----------



## TheLightning (11. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

@Oliver Gringel:
Nochma kurz @ Versionsmanagement.. ich wollte nur schnell kurz drüber informieren das dies sehr wohl eine Anwendung ist die auf PHP-basis einen sinn hat da so eine zusammenarbeiten über http statt über unixterminal möglich wäre und damit auch komplett Plattformunabhänig. Solch ein System fehlt mir persönlich in letzter Zeit immer häufiger da ich neben meiner Arbeit zuhause mit mehreren Codern an einem gemeinschaftlichen Webprojekt arbeite bei dem wir momentan manuell Versionieren müssen um versteckte Fehler die erst später reingecodet wurden ausfindig zu machen und auszumerzen. 
Die Info galt vorallem Oliver, aber da das u.U. vielleicht auch andere interessiert hab ich das jetzt nicht per PM geklärt sondern offen gepostet..

MfG Dominik 

(sry.. aber langsam bin ich von meiner Idee wirklich überzeugt *gg*)


----------



## xcite_swEEper (11. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Hmm...

hätte auch noch ne Idee... 
der Grundvorschlag wurde schomal im Thread erwähnt, allerdings wurde nicht näher darauf eingegangen:

Ein Verwaltungs- und Kommunikationstool für OpenSource-Entwickler.
So grob in der Art der Sourceforge-Seite, nur eben besser.
Features sollten sein:
-Upload von Quelltexten
-Kommentierungsmöglichkeit
-Forum
-Downloads
usw.

Vielleicht fällt euch ja auch noch was dazu ein... aber von der Grundidee könnte ich mir das ganz gut vorstellen.

Erstens hat es einen "direkten" Nutzen, da ich finde eines der größten Probleme bei OpenSource-Projekten ist immer noch die Kommunikation und zweitens lässt es sich auch gut in Schwierigkeitsstufen einteilen ...


Ansonsten gefällt mir die Idee, Spielprogramme wie Backgammon gegeneinander antreten zu lassen auch ganz gut. Dazu müsste eben erst eine gemeinsame Schnittstelle geschaffen werden, was aber wohl nicht das Problem sein sollte. Die Idee mit dem Versionierungssystem finde ich nicht soo überzeugend, was spricht gegen CVS?

_swEEper_


----------



## meilon (11. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Also, um was besseres als das von SourceForge oder BerliOS zu machen, bräuchte man doch schon einige Zeit. Und nur alleine dann an einem solchen Projekt mehrere Monate zu sitzten, finde ich ein bisschen übertrieben.

Ich weiß auch nicht, was so viele Leute am Highlighter Contest zu meckern hatten, die Zeit war echt ausreichend, gute Abstufungen für die Anfänger etc und natürlich auch das Thema war nicht schlecht. 
Aber da ich leider viel mit meinem Schulprojekt beschäftigt bin, habe ich leider im moment keine Zeit für einen Contest (Mitte/Ende Februar erst wieder).

mfg


----------



## Sicaine (11. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

oO Obfuscator cooooool @Oliver hättest ruhig sagen können was das is  
http://www.javascript-source.com/de/javascript-obfuscator.html

Find ich ne coole Idee. Einfach schnell und kreativ

Ach ja cvs-> Hey ein Contest soll nich ein Team vorraussetzen und auch nich Monate  fürn projekt -.- bleibt mal aufm Teppich.


----------



## Oliver Gringel (11. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich hätte da beispielsweise an sowas gedacht: http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_jan2004/Obfuscation.htm

Rauskommen könnte dabei dann z.B. sowas:

```
1. 1994 - Most Humorous Output to Don Dodson:

#define X
#define XX
#define XXX
#define XXXX
#define XXXXX
#define XXXXXX
#define XXXXXXX
#define orfa for
#define XXXXXXXXX
#define archa char
#define ainma main
#define etcharga getchar
#define utcharpa putchar

     X                                       X
    X X                                     X X
   X   X                                   X   X
   X    X                                 X    X
  X      X                               X      X
  X       X                             X       X
 X         X                           X         X
 X   X     X                           X     X   X
 X   XX     X                         X     XX   X
X    XXX    X        XXXXXXXXX        X    XXX    X
X     XXX    X   XXXX         XXXX   X    XXX     X
X     XXXX   X XX ainma(){ archa  XX X   XXXX     X
X     XXXX    X   oink[9],*igpa,    X    XXXX     X
X     XXXXXX atinla=etcharga(),iocccwa XXXXXX     X
X      XXXX ,apca='A',owla='a',umna=26  XXXX      X
X      XXX  ; orfa(; (atinla+1)&&(!(((   XXX      X
X      XX atinla-apca)*(apca+umna-atinla) XX      X
 X     X  >=0)+((atinla-owla)*(owla+umna-  X     X
 X       atinla)>=0))); utcharpa(atinla),        X
 X   X atinla=etcharga()); orfa(; atinla+1;  X   X
  X X  ){ orfa(      igpa=oink     ,iocccwa=( X X
  X X  (atinla-  XXX  apca)*(  XXX apca+umna- X X
   X atinla)>=0) XXX           XXX   ; ((((    X
  X atinla-apca XXXXX XXXXXXX XXXXX  )*(apca+   X
  X umna-atinla XXXXXX )>=0) XXXXXX +((atinla-  X
 X owla)*(owla+ XXXX   umna-   XXXX atinla)>=0)) X
 X   &&"-Pig-"   XX  "Lat-in"   XX   "COb-fus"   X
 X "ca-tion"[  X  (((atinla-   X  apca)*(apca+ X
 X umna-atinla) X  >=0)?atinla-   X  apca+owla:  X
X atinla)-owla X ]-'-')||((igpa==  X oink)&&!(*(  X
X igpa++)='w') X )||! X (*( X igpa X ++)=owla); * X
X (igpa++)=(( X  (   XXX   XXX      X atinla-apca X
X  )*(apca+   X umna XXX - XXX      X atinla)>=0) X
X  ?atinla-   X apca XXX + XXX owla X  :atinla),  X
 X   atinla=   X      X     X      X etcharga()) X
 X   ; orfa(   X atinla=iocccwa?(( X  (atinla-   X
 X owla)*(owla+ X umna-atinla)>=0 X  )?atinla-   X
 X  owla+apca:   X   atinla):    X  atinla; (((  X
  X atinla-apca)* X (apca+umna- X atinla)>=0)+( X
  X (atinla-owla)* X  (owla+   X umna-atinla)>= X
   X 0)); utcharpa( XX       XX atinla),atinla X
   X  =etcharga());   XXXXXXX  orfa(*igpa=0,   X
    X  igpa=oink; *           igpa; utcharpa( X
     X *(igpa++))); orfa(; (atinla+1)&&(!((( X
      X atinla-apca              )*(apca+   X
       X   umna-    XXXXX XXXXX atinla)>=0 X
        X   )+((       XXXXX     atinla-  X
         XX  owla)*(         owla+umna- XX
           XX atinla)>=0))); utcharpa XX
             XX  (atinla),atinla=   XX
               XX etcharga()); }  XX
                 XXXX   }     XXXX
                     XXXXXXXXX
```


----------



## Sicaine (11. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ujjjjjjjjjjjjjjj is ja nice  Aber in PHP gibts doch keine reine Ersetzung? Da wird sich das ganze etwas schwieriger darstellen


----------



## xcite_swEEper (12. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

also das mit dem obfuscator hat mich überzeugt 

doch,
die idee hat was!

_swEEper_


----------



## Sicaine (17. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Hm was los wird auch mal entschieden jetzt oder melden sich vielleicht noch ander zum Thema?


----------



## Nils Hitze (17. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Sicaine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm was los wird auch mal entschieden jetzt oder melden sich vielleicht noch ander zum Thema?



Wir beraten über die Themenvorschläge jetzt im Internen und
geben spätestens Mittwoch bekannt was für ein Thema der 
Contest bekommt.


----------



## tYrEaL (17. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				TheLightning hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soo.. eine kurze Auswahl an Themen die denke ich viele Webcoder ansprechen dürften:
> 
> 
> *- Rechtesystem* (gibts viele verschiedene Konzepte für verschiedene Anforderungen)
> ...



Hi Leute!

Die oben angegebenen Vorschläge finde ich gut.Besonders die Idee des *Supportsystems* .



Gruß,
tYrEaL


----------



## BobDerMeister (20. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Nils Hitze hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir beraten über die Themenvorschläge jetzt im Internen und
> geben spätestens Mittwoch bekannt was für ein Thema der
> Contest bekommt.


Über welchen Mittwoch reden wir denn hier? Ich hoffe den übernnächsten - dann bin ich wieder ausm Urlaub zurück  ;-]

oder hab ich einfach die Contest Ausschreibung noch nicht gefunden?


----------



## ManicMarble (20. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fürchte ich bin dafür schon zu spät, aber ich hätte auch noch eine Idee. Hab' diesen Thread leider eben erst gefunden und eine Teilnahme würde mir evtl. schon auch Spaß machen. Hängt vom gewählten Thema ab (der Obfuscator gefällt mir bisher am besten weil Spaßfaktor am größten).

Das wäre mein Vorschlag gewesen:
Ein Chart- oder zu deutsch Diagramm-Ersteller. Man schickt ein SQL-Statement hin (das natürlich für die Anwendung Sinn machen sollte) und erzeugt wird ein rein mit HTML erzeugtes Balken-Diagramm (div-Tags mit CSS positioniert und eingefärbt). Kein Java-Applet oder Flash oder eine Grafik. Ausbaubar mit Achsenbeschriftungen, Hilfslinien, Diagrammarten wählbar (hoch/quer), Farben wählbar, Balkengruppen möglich, Legende mit ausgeben - die Möglichkeiten sind fulminant.

Falls es sowas schon geben sollte: Auch gut. Ich könnte sowas gerade gut brauchen..  

Naja, ist wohl eh zu spät...

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## xcite_swEEper (21. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Jup,
resalbs Vorschlag hat auch was 

Doch, ne gute Idee...
also das und ein Obfuscator sind momentan meine Favoriten..

_swEEper_

P.S Mittwoch war vorgestern


----------



## Sicaine (21. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

oO wenn mir irgendjemand sagt was ich mit nem Diagrammerzeugungsscript will oO


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Sicaine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oO wenn mir irgendjemand sagt was ich mit nem Diagrammerzeugungsscript will oO


Diagramme erzeugen?


----------



## daddz (29. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem PHP-Contest? Sollte die Antwort nicht schon am Mittwoch da sein?

greetz
daddz


----------



## Sven Petruschke (30. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Bei all dem Rumgemäkel hier, würde ich auch keinen Contest mehr veranstalten wollen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. Januar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

snuu: Na wenn man bedenkt, dass Nils hier am Montag, den 17. Januar folgendes geschrieben hat:





> Wir beraten über die Themenvorschläge jetzt im Internen und
> geben spätestens Mittwoch bekannt was für ein Thema der
> Contest bekommt.


Dann ist es schon verständlich, dass sich mancher fragt, was denn nun eigentlich aus dem Contest geworden ist. Ein simples "Er ist gestorben" würde ja schon reichen, aber sich einfach gar nicht zu melden ist schon irgendwie seltsam.


----------



## daddz (15. Februar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Hi, ich bins nochmal! Sorry das ich wieder rummäkel  aber des dauert etz echt ganz schön lang. Ich will ja nich hetzen    aber etz wirds doch mal Zeit oder?

greetz
daddz


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. Februar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> snuu: Na wenn man bedenkt, dass Nils hier am Montag, den 17. Januar folgendes geschrieben hatann ist es schon verständlich, dass sich mancher fragt, was denn nun eigentlich aus dem Contest geworden ist. Ein simples "Er ist gestorben" würde ja schon reichen, aber sich einfach gar nicht zu melden ist schon irgendwie seltsam.



Der Contest ist nicht gestorben... allerdings muss er neu geboren werden. Sprich: Wir lassen uns lieber noch etwas Zeit und überlegen uns etwas mit dem (fast) jeder was anfangen kann aber auch nicht schon 100 mal in anderen PHP Contests verbraten wurde.... 

Also keine Angst, der Contest kommt - allerdings lass ich mich nicht zu einer genauen Terminangabe nötigen


----------



## daddz (15. Februar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

*dich_nötige*    Wusste garnicht das der Contest "gestorben" ist! Naja, zum Glück wird es ja einen Neuen geben! Na denn beeilt euch mal. Kanns kaum erwarten!  ;-] 

greetz
daddz


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. Februar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				daddz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *dich_nötige*    Wusste garnicht das der Contest "gestorben" ist! Naja, zum Glück wird es ja einen Neuen geben! Na denn beeilt euch mal. Kanns kaum erwarten!  ;-]
> 
> greetz
> daddz


Wie sagte schon der AOK Mitarbeiter? "Wir tun was wir können"  ;-]


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Februar 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Andreas Gaisbauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie sagte schon der AOK Mitarbeiter? "Wir tun was wir können"  ;-]


Wieso ... muss ich jetzt damit rechnen das am Flughafen irgendjemand auf mich zugestürmt kommt und mir meine Auslandskr.... äh... die PHP Contest Themenwahl vorbeibringt?

 ;-]


----------



## Wissenscoder (4. März 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

hi!
habe noch vorschläge:
Ein Textlinkrotator, ein WebFTP Script, ein neuer Exchange, ein LigaScript, ein Contest Script


----------



## low-group (10. März 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

wie sieht es mit einem SOAP-Server -Client Script aus? Sowas können sicher viele gebrauchen und ist bei vielen Sachen anwendbar.


----------



## BobDerMeister (11. März 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

muss es eigendlich was sein was die Welt unbedingt braucht und das noch keiner Programmiert hat?
Ich finde zB das auch eine lustige Idee (auch wenn ich noch kein Plan wie ich das progrmmieren soll)
http://codewalkers.com/forum/index....ead&forum=currentcontest&id=115&realm=default


----------



## wischmopp90 (25. März 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich wäre auch für ein NewsSystem!


----------



## meilon (2. April 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich finde den Obfuscator, das http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1014714&postcount=80]Autospiel  von BobDerMeister und ein Supportsystem (Bugtracker etc., vll von Sourceforge bekannt) sehr gut, wobei leider das Autospiel keine Allzugroßen Schwierigkeitsstufen hergibt, glaube ich.

Wenn aus em Contest nix mehr wird, mach ich das Autospiel 

mfg


----------



## won_gak (4. April 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Jetzt ganz spät: Vielleicht geht man das Ganze etwas allgemeiner an und programmiert ein Framework, das auf dem MVC pattern basiert?
Aber mal im Allgemeinen: wie hoch soll den eigentlich der Schwierigkeitsgrad sein?


----------



## Paraman (5. April 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

wie wäre es mal allgemein, wenn der contest mal starten würde

Cu Paraman


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. April 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wie waere denn ein Forum?
Falls das schon vorgeschlagen und abgelehnt wurde nicht schlagen, hatte keine Lust alles zu lesen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. April 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wann kommt der Contest eigentlich? Seit Ewigkeiten wird hier diskutiert und debattiert, aber passiert ist bis heute nichts. Eine Mitteilung seitens der Moderatoren/Administratoren, wie die Sachlage denn ist, fände ich wieder mal angebracht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. April 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wann kommt der Contest eigentlich? Seit Ewigkeiten wird hier diskutiert und debattiert, aber passiert ist bis heute nichts. Eine Mitteilung seitens der Moderatoren/Administratoren, wie die Sachlage denn ist, fände ich wieder mal angebracht.


Wobei es nicht gerade sinnvoll waere das Thema schon 2 Monate zuvor anzukuendigen, sonst fangen alle schon fleissig an zu coden um zum Abgabetermin was richtig tolles am Start zu haben.
Aber allgemein kann ich zu SilentWarriors Statement nur sagen: Dafuer!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. April 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Die Teammitglieder von tutorials.de beraten zur Zeit intern über kommende "Contests". Da wir die Planung und Organisation eines Wettbewerbs aber auch nur in unserer Freizeit durchführen können, hängt die Dauer des ganzen Verfahrens stark von der aktuellen beruflichen und privaten Situation der Teammitglieder ab. Momentan geht es daher etwas schleppend vorran. Aber es sei gesagt, dass wir den PHP-Contest nicht vergessen haben und auch einige Ideen dafür in petto haben - man darf gespannt sein


----------



## NoFate (6. Mai 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Hi,

also ich hätte folgende Idee.

Vielleicht sollte es keine _bestimmte_ Applikation werden. Vielmerh sollte einfach nur festgelegt werden, dass es eine Webapplikation wird. Also irgendtwas verwalten. Ob nun Benutzer, Nachrichten, Datenbanken oder ganze Web Sites verwaltet werden, ist doch eigentlich egal.

Vielmehr ist es wichtig, 

dass die Benutzerführung intuitiv und logisch ist
dass der Aufbau unkompliziert und logisch ist
dass der Code 'sauber' ist
dass die Applikation sich an Standards hält (W3C)
dass die Applikation voll funktionsfähig ist
dass die Applikation hilfreich ist
dass das Layout passt (hier gehts nicht um Schönheit)

Sicherlich sind da auch subjektiv zu beurteilende Punkte bei, aber die müssen auch sein und könnten ja per Abstimmung bewertet werden (Layout, Benutzerführung, Aufbau, etc.).

Liebe Grüße aus Berlin

NoFate


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Mai 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Oh! Hab die Posts von reptiler und Matthias erst jetzt bemerkt. :-(

Matthias: Mir ging (und geht) es hauptsächlich darum, zu wissen, ob euch das Affentheater wegen des letzten Contests abgeschreckt hat und ihr jetzt erstmal nichts mehr in dieser Richtung vorhabt, oder ob es einfach nur so sehr lange dauert, wie du gesagt hast, wegen z. B. beruflicher Auslastung des Teams. Da letzteres der Fall ist, ok, ich kann warten, kein Problem. 

NoFate: Da muss ich gleich mal heftig protestieren. Wenngleich die Punkte 1, 2, 3 und 5 doch sehr hilfreich sind, so bin ich doch der Meinung, dass W3C-Standards das letzte sind, was in einem _PHP_-Contest eine Rolle spielen sollte. Und hilfreich dürften kleine Scripts von Anfängern wohl auch kaum sein, weshalb diese schon von vornherein von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen wären – meiner Meinung nach ziemlich unfair. Ausserdem ist da natürlich immer noch die Frage, was denn „hilfreich“ überhaupt bedeutet. Wer definiert, was hilfreich ist?

Und ums Layout hat sich ein PHP-Programmierer im Normalfall auch nicht zu kümmern, das macht der Designer (jawohl, dazu gehört auch das Layout).


----------



## meilon (6. Mai 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Da kann ich SilentWarrior nur zustimmen - W3C haben in einem PHP-Contest nix zu suchen! Und das mit dem nützlichen Tool stimmt auch - daher bleich ich lieber bei dem, was sonst so geplant war: Ein spezielles Thema, wo es mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt!

mfg


----------



## Schaelle (19. Mai 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Gibt es schon einen  Fortschritt?


----------



## time-master (26. Mai 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Grafik-Tool?

Wie zum Beispiel: http://www.aditus.nu/jpgraph/


----------



## Bruderjones (27. Juni 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wie wäre es, wenn man nur die Vorgabe macht, 
dass eine Seite in php geschrieben werden muss 
aber diese auch noch zusätzlich einen Sinn
erfüllen muss. Genauer gesagt, man muss eine 
Seite hoch ziehen die das interesse von möglichst viele 
usern auf dauer weckt.

Für die Bewertung könnte man dann nicht nur den code
nehmen sondern auch Sinn und Nutzen der Seite, sowie die Popularität.
Und zum schluss hat man dann etwas geschaffen was über diesen wettbewerb
hinaus auch noch genutzt werden kann.

Gruß Jones


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (27. Juni 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Das muss man zu arg eingrenzen. In Sachen Popularität ziehst du mit pornographischen Inhalten am schnellsten und meisten.
Allerdings ist nicht jeder Programmierer schon 18....


----------



## Bruderjones (27. Juni 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Die Frage nach dem Sinn könnte man ja in diese Richtung bergenzen,
dass man nicht hier ein Prono website Contest hoch zieht, aber ich denke 
einfach es gibt schon so viele news systeme oder ähnliches, dass es mehr
eine Herausvorderung wäre diese Dinge zu kombinieren und eine Sinnvolle
und nützliche Sache auf die Beine zustellen, als ein einzelnes neues Element zu erstellen.

Gruß Jones


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juli 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wie waere es denn, z.B. ein Script zur Konfiguration von irgendwas zu schreiben?

Meinetwegen ein Script welches die php.ini ausliest, die einzelnen Optionen (moeglichst mit Erklaerung) darstellt und zur Bearbeitung Checkboxen und Inputs bereitstellt.
Oder ein Script fuer die httpd.conf.
Meinetwegen auch ein Script welches mittels ps die Prozesse ausliest und die Moeglichkeit bietet diese zu killen.

Nur mal so als Anregungen.


----------



## JohannesR (22. Juli 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				low-group hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie sieht es mit einem SOAP-Server -Client Script aus? Sowas können sicher viele gebrauchen und ist bei vielen Sachen anwendbar.


http://pear.php.net/package/SOAP


----------



## Mik3e (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Nun muss ich auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben )
Also ich steh bei einem Contest mehr auf den Vergleich von Applikationen anhand der Performance.

D.h. es gibt eine (relativ) simple Aufgabe (Berechnung) die gelöst werden muss.
Am Entscheidungstag treten die Applikationen gegeneinander an und werden aufgrund Ihrer Performance verglichen.

Schönes (wenn auch extrem simples Beispiel):
Das berechnen der ersten n-Primzahlen. Wir haben das mal rein zur Unterhaltung gemacht und es kamen die erstaunlichsten Ergebnisse raus (einer wollte sogar besch** und hat die ersten 1mio Primzahlen in einer Indizierten DB hinterlegt   )

Wie gesagt ist das aber Geschmackssache. Meiner Meinung nach kann man damit aber die "Fähigkeit" eines Entwicklers am besten prüfen...

Ciao,
Mike


----------



## JohannesR (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Finde ich garnicht schlecht... Allerdings muss man dann auf Boardmittel reduzieren, sprich: Kein exec, system oder Backticks...


----------



## Mik3e (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Natürlich braucht man Richtlinien...
z.B.: 
Vorgabe: 
- es dürfen keine externen Klassen implementiert werden (Pure Code)
- Ein einziges .php File (da durch das Laden die Zeit ja unterschiedlich beeinflusst wird)
- Auf der Seite muss ein Textfield (für die Anzahl der berechnenden Primzahlen) und ein Submit Button sein

usw...
Wär sicher interessant, wär da welche Kniffe findet ;o)


----------



## forsterm (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Mik3e hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich steh bei einem Contest mehr auf den Vergleich von Applikationen anhand der Performance.


Hallo,
ich finde, dass man ein Thema wählen sollte, das nützlich ist und das einem hilft. Die Idee ein Tool, welches die phpini ausliest, finde ich persönlich besser und hilfreicher als den Vergleich von Applikationen anhand der Performance.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				forsterm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Die Idee ein Tool, welches die phpini ausliest, finde ich persönlich besser


Is aber eigentlich Witzlos

```
<pre>
    <?php print_r(ini_get_all()); ?>
</pre>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich find die Idee mit dem Performancetest recht gut.
Es gibt immer tausende Wege um ans Ziel zu kommen... zu selten macht man sich Gedanken darüber, wie das am perfektesten geht und biegt es ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste hin....Hauptsache, 's schnackelt:suspekt:


----------



## Mik3e (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich denke auch, dass es sinnlos ist, eine bestehende Funktion nachzubauen..
Und eine neue, kongeniale Klasse zu erfinden wird nicht möglich sein (wäre sowas wie der Stein der weisen). Denn es gibt eigentlich schon so gut wie alles....

Daher finde ich eine (wenn auch "nutzlose") Aufgabe wo man wirklich zeigen kann, ob mans drauf hat oder nicht wesentlich spannender....

Und der spannendste Moment überhaupt ist der, in dem alle Ihren Sourcecode auspacken und auf den Tisch legen )


----------



## Mik3e (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

@Sven:
Da hast Du recht.. ich schätze mal so werden ca. 70% an Systemressourcen einfach beim Fenster rausgeworfen... Aber wer hat schon die Zeit sich 3 Tage mit einer einzigen Funktion zu beschäftigen!?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juli 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ein paar nuetzliche Sachen die ich vorgeschlagen habe oder haette hab ich jetzt schon fertig, daher kann ich falls sowas kommt entweder nicht teilnehmen oder es waer nicht wirklich fair.

Ich hatte ja ein Script vorgeschlagen um etwas konfigurieren: Zum Beispiel sowas wie mein IPTables Config-Script.

Hab ich zwar nicht vorgeschlagen, ist aber auch nuetzlich: Mein Script zum entpacken von .tar-Archiven.

Wie Ihr seht hab ich staendig einen PHP-Contest mit mir selbst. Immer wieder auf der Suche nach Dingen die ich brauch und dann versuch ich diese zu implementieren.

Naechster Vorschlag: Ein Webmailer der, je nach Auswahl des Users, mit der lokalen Mailbox, mit POP3 oder mit IMAP arbeitet.
Aber auch da werd ich dann wohl nicht mitmachen koennen, da ich jetzt beruflich einen IMAP-Webmailer schreiben darf.


----------



## skaterboyctown (15. August 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

hi folks
ich hätte da mal eine Frage und zwar
Wann oder Wie müsste man sich denn anmelden bzw wann solls denn losgehen wenn ein thema gefunden ist?

und auch einen Vorschlag wie wäre es denn mit einer Klasse die als cms dient das man eingibt was weiß ich farben und menü und sie generiert eine komplette hp sowas ähnliches wie beepworld nur nicht so verspielt wenn ihr versteht wie ich meine 

das man eben sagt farbe so das so das so wie eine template klasse die aber die htm bzw php dateien selbst erstellt oder was vielleicht auch cool wär das die klasse ganz einfach die farben natürlich passend selbst generiert...

ich finde das ding wäre contest fähig das könnte man mit ming-bibliothek basteln das da flash seiten raus kommen bzw. mit gdlib das da schöne banner rauskommen .

was sagt ihr dazu 

viele grüße skaterboy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. August 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Naja, ich weiss nicht ob Ming in einen PHP-Contest gehoert.
Auch wenn es ja im Grunde PHP-Programmierung ist.
Zum einen gilt die Ming-Unterstuetzung noch als Experimentell, zum anderen ist es halt einfach Flash.
Und da nicht jeder Flash mag waeren in diesem Fall die Leute wenn sie mitmachen wollen entweder dazu gezwungen mit Flash rumzumachen. Oder sie gucken halt in die Roehre.

Ich denke hier sollte schon etwas ausgewaehlt werden was jedern machen kann.
Und vor allem sollten das Thema auch Platformunabhaengigkeit beinhalten. Sodass auch gleich solche Geschichten wie exec() oder system() aussen vor bleiben.

Mal wieder ein Vorschlag von mir: PHPMyAdmin fuer Arme (oder auch nicht ganz so Arme, wer Lust hat)
Oder eine FTP-Klasse.
Meinetwegen auch ein HTML-Validator, optimalerweise einen der auch den HTML-Code innerhalb von PHP-Scripts validieren kann.

@skaterboy: Willkommen im Forum. Bitte halte Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung, darauf wird hier im Forum viel Wert gelegt.


----------



## Ultraflip (18. August 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich bin einfach mal so frei und schreib meinen Vorschlag ... 

Ich wäre für ein *Buchhaltungsprogramm*!

*Beschreibung:*

Als einfachste Variante kann mit einem Pool von ca. 20 Konten vorgegeben werden und es soll ein System zum buchen von Geschäftsvorfällen (z.B. Verkauf von Waren -> Kasse an Warenkonto) mit automatisierten Erstellen einer Bilanz und Errechnen eines Betriebsgewinnes oder -verlustes entwickelt werden.

Als nächste Stufe steht dann vielleicht eine zusätzliche Lieferantenliste, in die die Zahlungsbedingungen mit aufgenommen und die benötigten Konten hinterlegt werden, sodass nur noch der Lieferant, das Datum und die Zahlungsart eingegeben wird und das System sucht die passenden Konten und bucht den Vorfall. Aus Rechnungsdatum und Zahlungsbedingungen kann eine Zahlungsvorschlagsliste (zum Ausnutzen von Skonto/oder einfach zum rechtzeitigen Zahlen um nicht in Verzug zu kommen) erstellt werden.

etc.

*Vorteile:*

- Es ist nützlich
- Es ist gut im Umfang eingrenzbar um verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade zu erstellen
- keine Zusätzlichen Klassen o.Ä. nötig ... PHP und MySQL reichen vollkommen aus
- Es gibt meines Wissens nach keine guten kostenlosen Lösungen in dem Bereich ...

*Großer Nachteil:*

- Grundlagen in Buchführung nötig (zumindest Soll an Haben etc.)

Der Funktionsumfang kann im Prinzip riesig werden, was aber durch klare Funktionsbeschreibung in den verschiedenen Stufen machbar wäre ... Ein Anfänger der die erste Stufe gut hinbekommen hat, kann sich dann weiter in der nächsten Stufe versuchen. So ist es auch nicht schlimm, wenn er die 2te Stufe nicht schafft (dann war nicht alles für die Katz), sondern kann sein Programm in Stufe 1 abgeben.

Ich würde mich übrigens auch bereiterklären bei der Gestaltung der Aufgaben und bewerten der abgegeben Arbeiten mitzuhelfen, falls gewünscht. 

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Shooter2k (18. August 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wann wird denn nun das Ergebnis bekannt gegeben? Hier wurden viele schöne Vorschläge gemacht, aber einige kann man auch total vergessen  

gruß 
henry


----------



## Gumbo (18. August 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Das Thema „PHP Contest“ wurde bis auf weiteres auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## Ultraflip (19. August 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Thema „PHP Contest“ wurde bis auf weiteres auf Eis gelegt.



Was nicht bedeutet, dasss keine Vorschläge mehr gemacht werden dürfen 

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Shooter2k (19. August 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Warum wurde der Contest auf Eis gelegt ?


----------



## liquidbeats (28. August 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Reptilers vorschlag PHP.ini Datei Managment

  Das finde ich garnichtmal sinnlos, im gegenteil.
 Auch wenn es schon diverese funktionen gibt, so könnte man doch ein kleines Tools Schreiben, wie er schon sagt, das wirklich Jede Funktion und Option sowie dessen auswirkung Beschreibt.
    Dazu noch mit Checkboxen versehen, das man Schnell, Problem- und Mühelos die einstellungen ändern kann.
    Also in PHP habe ich sowas noch nicht gesehen.
 Wenn es sowas schon gib, wo man die Daten auslesen und aktualisieren kann dann Sorry, wusst ich nicht, wenn nicht, dann werfe ich dies als vorschlag in den Raum und Unterstüze reptiler´s vorschlag 

 Was mich Per. Interessiert sind die PDF Funktionen, PDF erstellen mit allem was PHP Hergibt, wie zb. Schrftartwechsel, Schriftgröße, Farben, bilder, Kopierschutz, so dass man den Text nicht Markieren kann / darf usw.
    Wobei ich dort auch glaube das gibt es schon.
    Aber wie viele hier schon gesagt haben, es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt.


    Gruß



 Nachtrag
 Vergisst meinen Vorschlag, habe eben erst Gumbo´s Beitrag gelesen das der Contest auf Eis gelegt wurde.
 Sollte jemand Bzgl. PDF etwas kennen, kann er mir gerne einen Link via PN oder hier nennen , wie gesagt mich würde das Interessieren 

 Gruß


----------



## Mik3e (28. August 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Hi,

Bezüglich PHP.ini:
Da gibt es wahrscheinlich deshalp nocht nichts, weil es natürlich eine Berechtigungs-frage ist. Und die wenigsten haben root Rechte auf Ihre php.ini (da die Maschinen ja meist bei einem Provider im Rechenzentrum stehen und es sich um virtuelle Server handelt).

Bezüglich PDF:
Ich arbeite schon lange mit HTMLDOC.. Das ist recht genial und easy...
http://www.easysw.com/htmldoc/

Ciao,
Mike


----------



## dwex (7. September 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Hallo Leute,

aus gegebenen Anlass würde ich eine Druckfunktion in PHP vorschlagen.
Also das etwas auf einem Drucker welcher im Netzwerk das Servers hängt ausgedruckt werden kann - aber nicht so was einfaches wie per shell_exec() und ASCII-Datei auf Laserdrucker - NEIN - eine formatierte PDF-Datei soll es sein.
Das Ganze müsste dann erstmal in eine PCL5e Datei umgewandelt werden und dann via LPR auf den Drucker gesendet werden.

Ausserdem würde ich vorschlagen verschiedene Contests zu machen - also für Anfänger, Geübte, Fortgeschrittene und Profis.


----------



## Mik3e (8. September 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wie soll denn das klappen Nur mit PHP wird man da nichts reißen glaub ich....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Da ich mich grad, mal zum Spass, damit beschaeftige, FTP ohne die FTP-Funktionen.
Meinetwegen auch SMTP oder irgendein anderes Protokoll.
Halt nachbasteln ueber fsockopen().

So waere z.B. auch das Drucken ueber's Netzwerk moeglich.


----------



## dwex (8. September 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Hallo,

@mike3e
doch das geht - man muss eine PCL5e-Datei nach spezifikation schreiben - diese kann man auch über einen Algorythmus umwandeln aus einer PDF-Datei - dann müsste man das ganze über shell_exec() mit lpr an den drucker senden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich denke fuer so einen Contest sollte man im Sinne der Platformunabhaengigkeit auf Geschichten wie exec() oder system() verzichten.


----------



## Mik3e (8. September 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Dann kann der server drucken.. aber der client direkt nicht...


----------



## dwex (8. September 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Genau so ist es auch gewollt.
Es soll ja eine Anwendung fürs Intranet werden!


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (13. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ähm, kommt da noch irgendwas wegen dem Contest, oder wurde das jetzt völlig eingestellt?

Ich weiß ja nicht, was organisatorisch so schwer sein kann, ein geeignetes Thema dürfte sich wohl auch finden.

Am besten eins Für jeweils Anfänger/Fortgeschrittene/Pros
Wär echt nett, wenn da mal was zustande kommt ... Und dann vielleicht auch regelmäßig (ein mal im Monat?)


----------



## Freak_Desperado (13. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Einmal im Monat ist denke ich etwas übertrieben, aber so 1 - 2x im Jahr wäre schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (13. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Naja, gut 1 mal im Monat ist wohl doch etwas viel.
2 mal im Jahr wird aber gut hinzukriegen sein, denke ich 

Muss nur mal jemand die Initiative ergreifen und das durchziehen


----------



## nero_85 (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Sehr viel Initiative braucht man nicht mal mehr! Das Abgabeforum gibts ja bereits! Man muss sich nur noch auf Themen einigen! ;-) Oder sehe ich das falsch!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Naja, man braucht auch jemanden der sich das alles durchguckt und bewertet.
Ansonsten geben 500 Leute Ihre Scripts ab und dann liegen die da dumm rum.

Bringt auch nichts.


----------



## nero_85 (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Warum lässt man nicht die User bewerten!? Das Script mit der meisten Zustimmung hat gewonnen!


----------



## vop (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

User Bewertung - klingt gut.

 Nur muß dann sichergestellt werden, dass jeder User nur einmal voten kann.
 Ansonsten könnte es Spielverderber geben.

 vop


----------



## nero_85 (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Gibt es hier im Forum eine Umfragefunktion


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Das koennte man damit bewerkstelligen, dass jedes eingereichte Script eine Umfrage startet.
Dort kann abgestimmt werden ob das Script gut oder schlecht ist.

Anhand dessen koennte dann die Punktzahl festgestellt werden und es waere sichergestellt, dass jeder nur einmal pro Script abstimmt.


----------



## nero_85 (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Genau so hab ich mir das gedacht! Und damit hängt die Bewertung nicht vom Geschmack von einigen Wenigen, sondern von vielen Leuten ab! Demokratie eben! ;-)


----------



## vop (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Einziger Haken:

 Was viele toll finden, weil es vielleicht eine nette Funktionalität hat, muß nicht unbedingt guter Code sein. 
 Siegen wird dann nicht etwa Qualität sondern Marktfähigkeit.

 Das hatten wir mal bei einem Betriebssystem von einem Bill.....

 vop


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				nero_85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau so hab ich mir das gedacht! Und damit hängt die Bewertung nicht vom Geschmack von einigen Wenigen, sondern von vielen Leuten ab! Demokratie eben! ;-)


Und wie gut die funktioniert hat man ja bei der letzten Bundestagswahl gesehen. 

Aber was ist dann wenn der Gewinner feststeht?
Darf der sich dann 5 Minuten freuen? Oder soll es eine Art Gewinn geben?
Soll dieser materieller Natur sein muesste man sich ueber die Finanzierung Gedanken machen.


----------



## nero_85 (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

naja! Da hast du auch recht! Aber was bringt ein Script, das keiner will! Außerdem, bei einem bestimmten Thema proggen doch alle an was Gleichem oder nicht?

//edit:
Gewinn: Also die 5 Minuten würd ich ihm auf jeden Fall gönnen.  
Hmm...was gewinnt man denn normalerweise bei solchen Contests?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Naja, es muss ja nicht unbedingt ein festes Thema sein, sondern vielleicht eher ein Themenrahmen.
Wie z.B. Verwaltung.

Was dann im Endeffekt verwaltet wird ist erstmal egal.

Was meiner Meinung nach gegen eine User-Abstimmung spricht ist, dass das Script auch gut programmiert sein sollte und nicht nur funktionieren muss.
Ich hatte mir vorgestellt, dass die Testumgebung so eingestellt ist:
register_globals=off
error_reporting=E_ALL (es sollen jegliche Arten von Fehler-Ausgaben, also auch Notices, vermieden werden)
safemode=on

Weiterhin sollte aus Gruenden der Platformunabhaengigkeit auf Spielereien wie exec() verzichtet werden und es sollen keine Fremdklassen genutzt werden.


----------



## vop (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

hmmm



> Ansonsten geben 500 Leute Ihre Scripts ab


 


> Das koennte man damit bewerkstelligen, dass jedes eingereichte Script eine Umfrage startet. Dort kann abgestimmt werden ob das Script gut oder schlecht ist.


 
 Das heißt dann also 500 Umfragen?
 Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das auch nicht so gut kommt....

 vop


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Naja, eher soetwas wie ein Absendeschlusstermin, dann wird ein ausgewähltes Team, von weiß ich .. 10 Leuten die Scripts durcharbeiten.
Ein paar kann man dann bestimmt gleich "wegwerfen", der Rest wird eben gründlicher untersucht.
Am Ende sind dann ein paar Favouriten da, dann wird das Team versuchen, einen Gewinner zu ermitteln, wenn es aber 2-3 Scripte gibt, die sehr gut sind und das Team sich nicht entscheiden kann, könnte man ja eine Umfrage starten.
So stell ich mir das vor.

Ist natürlich schon Arbeit für das Contest-Team, welches alles durcharbeiten darf, aber das gehört halt dazu.


----------



## daddz (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Man könnte ja auch ein paar Mitglieder aus dem Forum zur Hilfe nehmen, die dann der Jury hilft mit den Auswertungen, Tests, etc...
Man müsste dann halt Mitglieder auswählen, die...ähm ich sag jetzt mal "mehr Ahnung von der Materie haben".
So hätte das tutorials.de-Team nicht so viel zu tun und das ganze würde auch schneller von statten gehn.

Nur so eine Idee...  

greetz
daddz

PS: Post Nr. #500


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (14. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

So hatte ich mir das auch gedacht ... 
Gibt dann sagen wir mal 3 Leiter (nur Beispielhaft, ich will euch ja nichts vorschreiben) aus dem Forum-Team (welche mit guten PHP Kentnissen), die sich dann ein paar rauspicken.


----------



## crashx (15. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Mische mich mal einfach so in die Diskusion.
@daddz
Wieso müssen diese Personen "mehr Ahnung von der Materie haben"?, geht es hier nicht um "Programme" die auch auf benutzerfreuntlichkeit, einfache Anwendung, evtl. Installation und vielleicht "gutes aussehen" getestet und bewertet werden?
Wenn es so ist, wieso soll den jemand wie ich nicht auch mein Feedback, Bewertung abgeben können?
So wie ich gelesen habe geht es ja um etwas gutes für die "Allgemeinheit" zu Programmieren oder nicht?

MfG


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (15. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Naja das Team sollte sich ja eigentlich den Code anschaun und das testen.
Eventuelle Sicherheitslücken finden und allgemein die Effektivität des Codes mitbewerten.
Wenn jemand 400 Zeilen für ein Script gebraucht hat, jemand anders 10.000, wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass zweiteres sehr effektiv programmiert ist, wenn man jetzt mal davon ausgeht, dass beide so in etwa die selbe Funktionsweise haben ... (Mit absicht ein übertriebenes Beispiel)

So etwas sollten dann schon eher erfahrene Leute machen.
Es muss halt die Qualität des ganzen Programmes bewertet werden, nicht nur die Benutzerfreundlichkeit, diese würde ich sogar als nicht so gewichtig einstufen, in erster Linie geht es ja nur um das Programm.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Und wie gesagt, ich bin der Meinung, dass die eingereichten Scripts in einer "eingeschraenkten" Umgebung laufen sollten.
Also mit register_globals=off und moeglichst sollten einem bei error_reporting=E_ALL keine Fehler/Warnungen/Notizen um die Ohren fliegen.
Soll heissen, dass das Script im allgemeinen sauber programmiert sein sollte.
Das koennte natuerlich besonders fuer die Anfaenger hier durchaus eine Huerde darstellen, aber ich denke so haben diejenigen auch wirklich mal einen Anreiz sich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen.
Immerhin sollte ein PHP-Script, selbst wenn es nur privat genutzt wird, leicht von einem Server zum anderen zu migrieren sein. Und es kann ja auch mal sein, dass der eigene Provider mal Optionen aendert.
Die Optik des Programms halte ich persoenlich fuer Zweitrangig. Es sollte gut funktionieren, nicht zu kompliziert sein und eben sauber geschrieben sein.
Es muss ja nicht unbedingt dem PEAR-Standard folgen, aber es sollte auch lesbar sein.
Ich denke vollkommen unlesbare Scripts wuerde man direkt disqualifizieren, oder zumindest saemtliche Punkte streichen die damit zu tun haben, dass man mal in den Code schaut.
Was bringt einem ein nettes GUI wenn der Code unwartbar ist?

Meine Meinung mag sich zwar irgendwo hart anhoeren, aber es geht immerhin um einen Contest, und da ist nunmal Qualitaet entscheidend.

Ich will auch PHP-Anfaenger und Fortgeschrittene nicht entmutigen. Ich denke niemand hier will, dass nur die "PHP-Profis" mitmachen.
Wenn man schon einen PHP-Contest durchfuehrt waere es dann auch sicher im Rahmen zumindest 2 Schwierigkeitsstufen anzubieten.
Wie dann der Uebergang geregelt wird ist noch die Frage.
Ich denke der User koennte vielleicht eine Praeferenz angeben, aber ich bin nicht sicher ob diese dann wirklich auch bindend sein sollte.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (15. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Reptiler, oder Dennis, oder wie auch immer, genau so seh ich das auch.

Ich denke schon, dass man verlangen kann, dass der Code einigermaßen lesbar ist (sprich: eingerückt und nicht alles in einer Zeile), Fehlermeldungen bei E_ALL nicht auftauchen dürfen und register globals off ist sowieso klar, da soetwas zu den Sicherheitslücken gehört.

Die grafische Gestaltung sollte meiner Meinung nach schwarz/weiß sein dürfen (wer sich da mehr Mühe macht ist auch ok), aber übersichtlich und sinnvoll.

Mit den Schwierigkeitsstufen habe ich auch schon angeführt, ich denke auch, dass das sehr sinnvoll ist.
Die Aufgaben sollten meiner Meinung nach was zu Knobeln sein.
Wenn jetzt jemand sagt "Schreib ein Forum", wär das sowieso zu leicht und eher Tipparbeit ...

Sinnvoll wäre es, Punktekategorien einzuteilen.
Z.B:
Lesbarkeit des Codes: 0-2
Sicherheit und Effektivität: 0-10
Grafische Gestaltung 0-2

Also auf die Sicherheit und die Effektivität des Codes sollte es am meisten Punkte geben, bei der Lesbarkeit sollte man volle Punktzahl bekommen, wenn man eben ordentlich eingerückt hat und hin und wieder die Returntaste benutzt ...  

Bei der grafischen Gestaltung sollte es  auch schon die volle Punktzahl geben, wenn alles übersichtlich und sinvoll gestaltet ist, da ein gutes Design sonst zu viel Zeit beansprucht, außerdem ist das nicht jedermanns Sache.

So in etwa stell ich mir das vor.


----------



## Freak_Desperado (15. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich finde irgendwie beide angesprochenen Bewertungsmethoden gut.

    Die ausgewählte Jury könnte sich auf den Code konzentrieren und eine Note,
   die aus den Noten jedes einzelnen Juroren gebildet wird, vergeben. Nebenbei läuft dann noch ein Vote,
  in dem die normalen User die Benutzerfreundlichkeit etc. bewerten kann.

    Am Ende wird die Endnote nach einer Formel gebildet.
    z.B. Jury-Note zählt doppelt/dreifach so viel wie die User-Note


----------



## Shooter2k (16. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wer genau bestimmt eigentlich, wie genau was bei diesem PHP Contest gemacht wird? Ich hoffe es ist nicht nur eine Person, sondern es wird durch ein Komitee von ausgesuchten spezialisten demokratisch beschlossen ( So wie es zB auch bei den WorldSkills gemacht wird).

gruß
henry


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (16. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Klar, ich denke, dass es ein paar Moderatoren vom Forum geben wird, die das ganze organisieren.
Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Ahnung haben und was gutes aussuchen


----------



## Shooter2k (16. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Vieleicht würde ja auch eine "Volksabstimmung" in frage kommen. Also das die Tutorialsbenutzer über zuvor ausgesuchten Möglichkeiten abstimmen. Weis jemand wann genau man mehr dazu erfahren kann? Außer diese ganzen Spekulationen. 

gruß
henry


----------



## der_maiki (16. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wenn du aber die User abstimmen lässt, dann vermindert sich aber wieder die Herausforderung, denn es wird ja wohl kaum einer das wählen, wöfür er erst noch groß seinen   Kopf anstrengen müsste. Also ich wäre auch eher dafür, dass das ein Fachkomitee übernehmen sollte.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

der_maiki


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (31. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Und was ist jetzt?
Kümmert sich irgenjemand darum?


----------



## MiLa (31. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Mir ist gestern noch ein spontaner Einfall gekommen, ich habe das Thema jetzt nicht intensiv verfolgt und weiß nicht genau, ob soetwas hier schon geschrieben wurde, trotzdem hier meine Idee:

Ein Vorfallsbearbeitungssystem - in so einem Umfeld wäre es leich möglich verschiedene Module zu bauen, die auch verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade darstellen. Zudem ist das ganze Projekt nicht ausschließlich eine Herausforderung an die Programmierung, sondern auch an eine gute Planung und Voraussicht.

In Hinsicht auf solch ein Vorfallsbearbeitungssystem gibt es eine Unmenge an Funktionalitäten, die realisiert werden könnten - das könnte sogar schon zu umfangreich für einen Contest sein? Ich denke, dass solch eine Aufgabe auch nicht nur alleine gelößt werden sollte, sondern eventuell in kleineren Projektgruppen bewältigt werden kann.


----------



## nero_85 (31. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Was zum A**** (nicht böse gemeint) ist bitte ein Vorfallsbearbeitungssystem!


----------



## MiLa (31. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

*fg*    Okay...
...also, es gibt ja in manchen Unternehmen sogenannte Hausmeister für die IT (auch IT-Abteilung genannt ;-)). Naja, jetzt will Mitarbeiter x, dass sein PC repariert wird und muss dies der IT irgendwie mitteilen. Klar, er kann eine Mail schreiben oder anrufen - aber um diesen ganzen Prozess zu normen gibt es Vorfallsbearbeitungssysteme.
Der Anwender geht z.B. auf eine Weboberfläche und füllt ein Formular aus. Dort beschreibt er, was sein Problem ist und wie wichtig das ist und in welchem Zeitraum das gelößt sein soll usw.

Jetzt wird dieser Vorfall vom System verarbeitet, an die entsprechende Gruppe/Person weitergeleitet. Diese Person bekommt eine Meldung über den Eingang eines "Vorfalls/Calls/Tickets" und fängt an zu werkeln oder leitet den Vorfall weiter oder sonstwas.

Dazu gibt es dann halt entsprechende Mechanismen: wöchentlich eine andere Person/Gruppe für eine Gruppe von Benutzern zuständig, Eskalationen zu Vorgesetzten bzw. Verantwortlichen, Statistiken für das Management, Statusabfrage für Benutzer, Dateianhang zu diesen Vorfällen möglich, Kommentare von Bearbeiter und Benutzer zu eine Vorfall, .... , ...

Wie gesagt, ein riesiges Ding...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich denke so ein Vorfall-/HelpDesk-/TroubleTicket-System ist schon etwas zu umfangreich fuer einen PHP-Contest.
Dabei gibt es ja schon wirklich viel zu beachten und auch allerhand Abhaengigkeiten von anderen Modulen innerhalb des Systems.
Wir wollen ja einen Contest bietet an dem jeder teilnehmen kann. Auch PHP-Einsteiger.
Und ich sehe im Moment nicht die Moeglichkeit den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Erstellung eines solchen Systems fuer Einsteiger entsprechend abzusenken.


----------



## BSA (1. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Dieser Thread ist jetzt Mittlerweile fast 1 Jahr alt und ohne zu Wissen was komplett in diesem Thread steht, finde ich es sehr verwunderlich das es immernoch keinen PHP-Contest gibt. Wird es denn einen geben oder nicht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wir haben schon vor einen aufzuziehen.
Nur wann, das kann bisher niemand sagen. Aber das Thema ist nicht tot, es macht nur ein ausgedehntes Schlaefchen.


----------



## MiLa (1. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



> Wir wollen ja einen Contest bietet an dem jeder teilnehmen kann. Auch PHP-Einsteiger.
> Und ich sehe im Moment nicht die Moeglichkeit den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Erstellung eines solchen Systems fuer Einsteiger entsprechend abzusenken.



Also ich denke, dass das schon recht gut realisierbar ist. Es müssten halt nur gewisse Vorgaben gemacht werden, auf die dann die einzelnen Module aufgebaut werden müssen/sollen/können. Dann finden sich kleine Teams zusammen, die sich dann einige vorher definierte Module aussuchen und anfangen zu basteln. Während die Module definiert werden, kann schon ungefährt abgeschätzt werden, wie schwer das eine oder andere Paket zu realisieren ist.

Naja, wie gesagt, nur eine Idee...lass mich überrasche, was nachher dabei rumkommt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ich glaube, dass das mit den Teams nicht unbedingt eine gute Idee ist.
Es koennte zu Unmut bei einigen Usern fuehren wenn Aufgaben einem Teammitglied zugewiesen werden und dieser dann aussteigt oder einfach nichts abliefert.
Dadurch geht das ganze Team unter und das fuehrt zu schlechter Laune und Abneigungen zwischen den einzelnen Usern.
Und das will hier wohl keiner.

Ich denke, dass Einzelprojekte auf jeden Fall der sinnvollere Ansatz sind und Gruppenarbeit in diesem Fall nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei.

Ausserdem, so meine Meinung, soll es ja um die Leistung jedes Einzelnen gehen. Im Team sonnt sich das ganze Team im Sonnenschein, auch wenn im Grunde, um es mal ein wenig zu uebertreiben, von 5 oder 6 Leuten vielleicht 1 oder 2 die ganze Arbeit gemacht haben.
Das ist dann auch nicht unbedingt fair. Und das sollte es auf jeden Fall bleiben.
Darum sollten ja dann auch verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade zur Verfuegung stehen, sodass nicht nur Profis mitmachen koennen oder diese total unterfordert sind und die Einsteiger in beiden Faellen keine Chance haben irgendwas zu reissen.


----------



## nero_85 (2. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Also müssen auf jeden Fall mehrere Themen/Projektvorschläge her. 

Schließlich ist ein Anfänger bei, z.B. einem vollständigen Forum mit allem was ein Forum eben so bietet, völlig überfordert, wobei ein Profi die einzellnen Funktionen praktisch schon im Schlaf kann (denk ich mal (bin aber auch kein Profi  )). 

Daher ist vielleicht sowas wie ein Modul-gestütztes Projekt nicht schlecht. Wobei die Anfänger die leichteren Module erstellen und die Profis die schweren.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MiLa (2. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

@nero_85: Genau das war mein Gedanke bei meinem Vorschlag. Es gibt mehrere Module mit unterschiedlichen Schwirigkeitsgraden - so müssen die etwas unerfahreneren PHPler nicht denken, dass ihre investierte Zeit für die Katz ist, da es ja wirklich passieren kann, dass die einzelnen Module zu einem großen System zusammengefügt werden. Das gibt zusätzlichen Ansporn.


----------



## nero_85 (2. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ja stimmt! Aber bei so einem "Gemeinschaftsprojekt" wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht, das ganze mehr Webbasiert zu machen, also nix für Intranet oder so, sondern etwas, das zum Schluss veröffentlicht wird. Also auf einer eigenen Website oder so. Was natürlich wieder beschissen ist, wegen Webspace-Kosten.

Gar nicht so simpel das Thema:


----------



## KoMtuR (2. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Das gibts zwar schon für Java, aber man könnte sowas auch in php realisieren:

Bau dir einen Roboter mit paar Standardfunktionen(um den Roboter anzusprechen) und lasse alle in einem Kampf gegeneinander antreten. Der als letztes noch steht gewinnt. Natürlich sollte es Ligen geben, wo dann die Fähigkeit des Programmierers getestet wird (Liga 3 für Anfänger. Liga 2 für Fortgeschrittene und Liga 1 für Profis)
Natürlich sollte es dann so sein, dass es mehr Funktionen gibt, wenn man in der 1. Liga ist. Sozusagen mehr Komplexität. Meistens hängts ja bei Anfängern an der Menge, wieviel sie machen müssen.


----------



## Pendergast (7. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Zu der eingeschränkten Testumgebung, die vor ein paar Tagen gefordert wurde: Ich würde eher vorschlagen, dass register_globals im Contest auf _on_ gesetzt ist. So ein Anfänger auf den ja Rücksicht genommen werden soll, der würde sich dann vielleicht von Anfang an mehr über Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten Gedanken machen, wenn man bei der Aufgabenstellung auf diesen Punkt gesondert eingeht - und das ist ja nun nicht wirklich das schlechteste. 

In Bezug auf den "Roboter"-Vorschlag würde ich nochmal anmerken (könnt mir vorstellen, dass ich das vor ein paar Monaten schonmal geschrieben hab), dass mir persönlich ganz lieb wäre, wenn am Ende ein Produkt herauskommt, das auch wirklich einen Nutzen hat - im Optimalfall sogar für die Allgemeinheit (wo mir dann das "Vorfallbearbeitungssystem" dann auch nicht gerade taugen würde, wer braucht das schon?).

Eine Idee die mir letztens gekommen ist wäre Folgendes. Mir graut's immer davor, wenn ich Formulare mit PHP verarbeiten muss: Übergebene Werte aus den Superglobals organisieren,  jeden einzelnen Wert prüfen, ob ich den auch wirklich so annehmen sollte, nachschauen, ob ja auch brav alle Pflichtfelder ausgefüllt sind - und wehe irgendwas ist nicht in Ordnung gewesen, dann muss das Formular nämlich nochmal angezeigt werden! Alle korrekten Benutzereingaben in die Felder eintragen, Fehlermeldungen für die falschen ausgeben, Radiobuttons, Checkboxen so wiederherstellen, wie der Benutzer sie hinterlassen hat, genau so - der größte Horror - mit den Auswahllisten und Drop-Downlisten... Zum Kotzen.  Ich hätte gerne eine kleine Bibliothek, die mir all das abnimmt. Ich denke da wäre durchaus Potential für Anfänger- und Profi-Ansätze, und am Ende kommt was raus, womit fast jeder was anfangen kann.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Pendergast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....dass register_globals im Contest auf _on_ gesetzt ist. So ein Anfänger auf den ja Rücksicht genommen werden soll, der würde sich dann vielleicht von Anfang an mehr über Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten Gedanken machen.....


Damit ein Anfänger gleich von Anfang an lernt, keine Rücksicht auf mögliche Sicherheitsrisiken zu nehmen?!
Und sich dann eines Tages wundert dass das Script urplötzlich nicht mehr läuft?!

Ausserdem können bestimmt 95% aller User (ohne Root Rechte) mit register_globals=OFF testen.
Dazu bedarf es nur eine kleine .htaccess

```
php_flag register_globals off
```
Für die User die Root Rechte haben, ist es eh kein Problem die Einstellungen vorzunehmen.

Ich zähle mich weder zu den Anfängern, noch zu den Fortgeschrittenden.
Sondern je nach Thematik eher mal zu den Einen und mal zu den Anderen.

Sch*****, ich wollte mich hier doch garnicht zu Wort melden.


----------



## MiLa (7. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



> Zu der eingeschränkten Testumgebung, die vor ein paar Tagen gefordert wurde: Ich würde eher vorschlagen, dass register_globals im Contest auf on gesetzt ist. So ein Anfänger auf den ja Rücksicht genommen werden soll, der würde sich dann vielleicht von Anfang an mehr über Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten Gedanken machen, wenn man bei der Aufgabenstellung auf diesen Punkt gesondert eingeht - und das ist ja nun nicht wirklich das schlechteste.


Gearade das ist in meinen Augen der falsche Ansatz. Was wird hier in den Foren täglich versucht? Hier wird täglich versucht Anfängern oder auch "Fortgeschrittenen" ordentliche Programmierung in PHP beizubringen bzw. zu verinnerlichen.
Vielleicht ist es für Anfänger leichter mit register_globals auf on zu lernen - aber wieso nicht gleich richtig? Es ist ja schließlich nicht das A-B-C, sondern eine Programmiersprache, die von den Anwendern (in diesem Fall "Programmierer") schon einiges verlangen kann.
In meinen Augen ist es keine große Kunst mit register_globals=off zu arbeiten (oder sehe ich das falsch?). Das sind im besten Fall 10 Minuten Einarbeitungszeit.

Das Optimum bei so einem ist doch erst erreicht, wenn die Teilnehmer durch die Teilnahme auch etwas neues lernen?! Also wieso einen Rückschritt bzw. von dem eigentlichen Ziel abweichen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Die eingeschraenkte Test-Umgebung, welche ja von mir in der Form vorgeschlagen wurde, ist, wie gesagt, insofern sinnvoll, dass darauf geachtet werden muss, dass die Scripts einigermassen sauber sind.
Es schadet sicher niemandem wenn er/sie/es sich ein klein wenig umgewoehnen muss um folgenden Einstellungen gerecht zu werden:

register_globals=off
register_long_arrays=off
safe_mode=on
allow_url_fopen=off
short_open_tag=off
error_reporting=E_ALL
Im Endeffekt nutzt das dem User, denn wenn er nicht nur beim Contest sondern auch allgemein darauf achtet, dass die Scripts mit diesen Einstellungen funktionieren und keine Fehlermeldungen werfen ist davon auszugehen, dass die Scripts in *jeder* Umgebung laufen.
Die Einhaltung solcher "Programmierstandards" wird ja, wie auch schon angesprochen wurde, im Forum tagtaeglich gepredigt, und das aus gutem Grund. Denn es kommt ja immer wieder mal vor, dass ein Hoster spontan die Idee bekommt Einstellungen aendern zu muessen. Ausserdem wechselt man ja evtl. auch mal den Hoster und findet dort andere Einstellungen vor.
Zu guter Letzt sei dann auch noch erwaehnt, dass einige dieser Optionen nur noch aus Gruenden der Abwaertskompatibilitaet existieren und wohl auch irgendwann mal aus PHP rausfliegen.

Niemand will wohl ein 500 Zeilen (oder gar mehr) langes Script schreiben und dann irgendwann feststellen, dass es nicht mehr funktioniert weil eine kleine Einstellung geaendert wurde.


----------



## Pendergast (7. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Damit ein Anfänger gleich von Anfang an lernt, keine Rücksicht auf mögliche Sicherheitsrisiken zu nehmen?!
> Und sich dann eines Tages wundert dass das Script urplötzlich nicht mehr läuft?!


Nein, damit ein Anfänger gleich von Anfang an lernt, _immer_ Rücksicht auf mögliche Sicherheitsrisiken zu nehmen. Schließlich birgt register_globals auf on eben ein paar Gefahren, denen sich aber gerade Anfänger allerdings auch stellen sollten! Ein so laufendes Script lässt sich dann immernoch im Handumdrehen auf Funktionalität mit register_globals = off umstellen.



			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt nutzt das dem User, denn wenn er nicht nur beim Contest sondern auch allgemein darauf achtet, dass die Scripts mit diesen Einstellungen funktionieren und keine Fehlermeldungen werfen ist davon auszugehen, dass die Scripts in jeder Umgebung laufen.


Da stimm ich dir nicht zu. Hey, neuer Name?  Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele Scripts von Anfängern, Fortgeschrittenen und Profis geschrieben wurden und werden (von mir sind bestimmt auch so einige dabei), die laut Autor alle sauber programmiert sind (was hier im Contest ja anscheinend auch passieren soll), aber plötzlich ganze Scheunentore öffnen, wenn irgendjemand auf die Idee kommt, register_globals mal auf on zu setzen. register_globals ist kein Schalter für saubere Programmierung!

Aber ich glaub hier treffen einfach unterschiedliche Philosophien aufeinander, ich geb mich aber gerne mit meiner Minderheitenrolle ab. 

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir aber auch eher mehr Feedback zu meiner Formular-Idee erhofft anstatt eine Sicherheitsdiskussion.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Pendergast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey, neuer Name?


Nee, den hab ich schon seit 26 Jahren.  Aber da ich gemoddet wurde nutz ich den jetzt auch hier.


			
				Pendergast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> register_globals ist kein Schalter für saubere Programmierung!


Natuerlich nicht, aber wenn man gleich mit register_globals off scriptet ist man vor boesen Ueberaschungen in dieser Hinsicht geschuetzt.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Pendergast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....Schließlich birgt register_globals auf on eben ein paar Gefahren, denen sich aber gerade Anfänger allerdings auch stellen sollten.....


Und ein Windows Anfänger sollte auf alle Fälle NUR den IE nutzen, die Firewall deaktivieren, mit dem Admin Account (selbstverständlich sogar ohne Passwort) surfen, bloss kein Virenscanner installieren..... und und und?!
Dass birgt ja auch Gefahren..... denen er sich stellen sollte?!
Sorry, aber dass halte ich für absolut unveranwortlich.
Da sollte/muss man grade Anfängern auf die Gefahren hinweisen und ihnen gleich von Anfang an lehren, wie man diesen aus den Weg gehen kann.

Zumal die superglobalen Variablen sowohl bei safe_mode=ON als auch safe_mode=OFF verfügbar sind.
Warum also alte Techniken lernen, die man sich dann auch erstmal wieder abgewöhnen muss, wenn es Techniken gibt die bei beiden Einstellungen funktionieren?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Was mir grad noch einfaellt, unabhaengig von den diversen Einstellungen in der php.ini, ist, dass eine PHP-Version vorgegeben werden sollte.
Also ob PHP4 oder PHP5. Denn wenn jemand OOP einsetzt und das alles unter PHP5 entwickelt, und eben auch die OOP-Moeglichkeiten von PHP5 nutzt wird die Klasse mit PHP4 nicht funktionieren. Ich persoenlich waere fuer PHP5, denn da kann man ein paar Einstellungen mehr vornehmen (z.B. register_long_arrays) und man hat die freie Wahl in Sachen OOP. Scripts mit PHP4-OOP funktionieren ja auch problemlos in PHP5.

Ich selbst schreib meine Klassen ja immer fuer PHP5, bei Bedarf poste ich dann halt auch mal eine PHP4-Version, aber das im Moment eigentlich eher auch Nachfrage.

Weiterhin sollte vielleicht auch der Funktionsumfang eingegrenzt werden, sodass nur "Standard-Funktionen" genutzt werden koennen und schon garnicht irgendwelche PECL-Module oder PEAR-Komponenten.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Hmm, das Problem bei PHP5 ist aber das viele Hoster noch PHP4 einsetzen..... und nicht jeder hat bei sich Apache/PHP installiert.

Die Teilnehmer sollen ja auch zeigen was sie können...... und nicht zeigen ob sie auf PECL/PEAR (oder was auch immer) zurückgreifen können.


----------



## Pendergast (8. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ein Windows Anfänger sollte auf alle Fälle NUR den IE nutzen, die Firewall deaktivieren, mit dem Admin Account (selbstverständlich sogar ohne Passwort) surfen, bloss kein Virenscanner installieren..... und und und?!


Das wird dich vielleicht überraschen, aber so ähnlich fängt irgendwie jeder Anfänger an. 

Und dann bekommt man irgendwann mit, dass das vielleicht nicht ganz das gelbe vom Ei ist - und lernt, wie man mit Sicherheitsproblemen umgeht. Zum Beispiel mit einem Virenscanner, Nutzung von anderen Browsern etc. Nur hat man den eigenen Rechner eben auch (zumindest theoretisch) voll unter Kontrolle.

Den Webserver hat der Hobbyentwickler jedenfalls _nicht_ unter Kontrolle, weshalb du ja zum Beispiel nach PHP4 im Contest schreist. Da muss man damit leben, welche Konfiguration vom Hoster vorgesetzt wird. Und du kannst da auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass man mit einer .htaccess-Datei alle Einstellungen so umbiegen kann, wie du dir das wünscht. Also sollte man von Anfang an lernen, im Code selbst mit Sicherheitsrisiken umzugehen, weil man nur den Part wirklich unter Kontrolle hat. Einem Beginner zu erklären "mach die Einstellungen, und dein Code ist sicher" halte _ich_ für absolut unverantwortlich, weil er sich dann nie wieder großartig um mögliche Risiken Gedanken machen wird, schließlich produziert er ja sicheren Code... Die Schule macht bei mir jeder durch, der zu mir kommt und fragt, ob ich ihm PHP ein wenig näher bringen kann, weil es meiner Meinung nach der einzig richtige Weg ist.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Warum pfeifen wir nicht einfach auf die ganze Diskussion um einzuhaltene PHP-Optionen und stellen eine kommentierte Include-Datei bereit, die am Anfang den gewünschten Zustand herstellt und von jedem Script gleich zu Beginn aufzurufen ist. Da stehen dann lustige Routinen drin, die beispielsweise globale Variablen deregistrieren. Magic quotes würde ich dadrin auch entfernen (auch so ein Kandidat). Dann seids ihr glücklich, weil keine globalen Variablen registriert sind, und ich bin glücklich, weil sich hoffentlich die Mehrheit zu gemüte führt, was in der einzubindenden Datei gemacht wird, und warum das so ist.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Genau.
Das wäre sinnvoll 

Btw: Es nützt nichts sinnlos zu diskutieren, ich denke die, die das Leiten sollten das einfach mal durchziehen. Wems nicht gefällt, der hat pech gehabt


----------



## Gumbo (8. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Jury?


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Stimmt.
Um die Teammitglieder sollte man sich mal kümmern 

Ich wäre vllt. zu schlecht dafür? Obwohl ich gar net sooo schlecht bin


----------



## BobDerMeister (10. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Vielleicht hasst mich jetzt der ein oder andere aber was hat ein Anfänger eigendlich bei nem Contest verloren? Sollte man nicht erst üben und sich dann mit den Andern messen?

bei den Vorgaben würde ich vorschlagen php5 zu nehmen, einfach weil es die aktuelle Version ist. Bei der Webserver config würde ich vorschlagen die php default Werte zu nehmen.

Und wer sagt er hat keinen Einfluss auf die config soll sich halt einen Webserver installieren, ohne kann man inho sowieso keine richtige Anwendung entwickeln.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. November 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Ein Anfänger soll sich ja nicht mit den "Profis" messen, sondern mit gleichgesinnten.
Ausserdem kann auch ein Profi noch was vom Anfänger lernen..... und wenn es nur die Ideen sind.

Und warum kann man ohne Webserver keine richtige Anwendung entwickeln?
Dazu braucht man doch lediglich ein Editor.
Den Webserver braucht man doch nur zum testen...... sofern man überhaupt testen will.
Und wenn Du schon ein Webserver als Anforderung vorschlägst, dann bitte ein Linux Webserver..... schliesslich gibt es dort andere Rechte als unter Windows.


----------



## MiNiMaG (16. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Wann gehts denn jetzt genau los?

Ich hab leider nicht die Zeit hier regelmäsig reinzuschauen...

Vorschlag:
Einen Contest-Newsletter, für alle die sich an der Teilnahme interessieren.


Viele Grüße

Der Mann, dem ein Licht aufging


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Es steht noch garnichts zum Thema PHP-Contest fest. Und ein Termin ist schon garnicht in Sicht.
Aber... wir arbeiten dran.  ;-)


----------



## Unicate (3. Januar 2006)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

@ Dr DAU

Man braucht noch nicht mal einen Webserver um zu testen. Ich denke jeder hier der PHP Programmiert hat einen Testserver oder?

Ich verwende XAMPP (oder LAMPP für Linux)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Januar 2006)

*Re: Themenwahl PHP Contest*

Naja, ich glaube kaum, dass irgendein Linux-User so ein fertiges LAMPP-Paket braucht.
In der Regel ist ja auch schon alles bei den Distributionen dabei, und selbst wenn nicht ist's ja kein Problem die entsprechende Software zu installieren.


----------



## Hroudtwolf (21. März 2007)

Mich persönlich würde ein genereller Programmier-Contest reizen.
Eben ohne Vorgabe der Sprache.

Da könntet ihr euch ja einfach ein dolles Thema einfallen lassen zudem man ein Programm schreibt.
z.B. steht ja nun der Frühling vor der Türe.
Die Zeit ist also wie prädestiniert für einen Frühlings-Contest.
Zum Thema Frühling liese sich so einiges Programmieren.
Von der GFX-Demo mit Blümchen und Schmetterlingen bis hin zum kleinen Jump&Run Spiel bei dem man in Highspeed Blumen einer bestimmten Farbe pflücken muss bevor sie verwelken.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2007)

Da ja nun, nach dem 5K-Contest, die Rufe nach einem PHP-Contest wieder lauter werden wollte ich mal eine weitere Idee vorbringen.

Vor kurzem habe ich einen Einstellungstest der etwas anderen Art ueber mich ergehen lassen muessen, und zwar wurde mir ein Word-File mit 3 Fragen (eine davon war eine Programmieraufgabe, welche dann jetzt auch mein Vorschlag ist) gemailt und ich hatte 45 Minuten Zeit diese ausgefuellt zurueck zu mailen.

Die Aufgabe war nun also ein TicTacToe-Spiel zu programmieren, in einer beliebigen Sprache. Allerdings war vorgegeben, dass das Ganze objektorientiert sein soll.

Da ich ja in den letzten Jahren hauptsaechlich mit PHP gearbeitet hab hab ich das also in PHP geschrieben.

Sowas koennte man ja durchaus auch hier machen. Nicht unbedingt mit einem Zeitlimit von 45 Minuten, aber vielleicht halt nur ein paar Tage.
Moeglicherweise auch in anderen Sprachen, aber fuer PHP haette ich halt jetzt schonmal eine Loesung woran wir uns ungefaehr orientieren koennten (auch wenn diese sicher nicht perfekt ist).


----------



## OnlyFoo (21. März 2007)

Ich bin auch stark gegen solche "langweiligen" Aufgaben wie "Programmiere eine Benutzerverwaltung" oder "Programmier ein Newsscript". Interressant wären eher Aufgaben, wo man auch etwas überlegen muss, eine echte Problemstellung eben. Vielleicht etwas, was sonnst nicht normal in PHP ist, bzw wofür man sonnst eine andere Sprache benutzen würde. Etwas, womit man mal die grenzen von PHP ausreizt.
Gruß, Olli


----------



## soyo (21. März 2007)

Wie wär es mit einer OCR? Natürlich nicht um Catcher auszulesen, sondern eine einfache OCR. Mir ist klar das PHP dort sehr ungeeigent ist, jedoch wäre das mal was


----------



## Papenburger (23. März 2007)

Wir wäre es denn mit einem Casion für die Tutorials.de-User!

Sprich ein Online-Casino für Tutorials, wo man eine bestimmte Punktezahl hat und mit der man spielen kann. Spiele können Slots, Rolette, Poker, Bingo, Black Jack, usw. sein.
Wobei sich die Spiele größtenteils mit Flash realisieren lassen...

Das Virtuelle Geld könnte man durch Forenpostings oder andere Aktionen wie Bannerklicken bekommen... Die Einnahmen der Bannerklicks decken dann einen Teil der Serverkosten oder können auch gespendet werden. Oder man macht ein Jackpott-System Jeder klick bringt 5 Punkte im Jackpott, der irgendwann per zufall fallen wird.


MFG
Papenburger


----------



## OnlyFoo (23. März 2007)

Find ich persönlch langweilig... Sowohl zu programmieren, als auch zu benutzen... Das OCR gefällt mir besser


----------



## daddz (23. März 2007)

OCR klingt ziemlich interessant. Man sollte aber freie Auswahl bei der Sprache lassen.


----------



## tobee (26. März 2007)

daddz hat gesagt.:


> OCR klingt ziemlich interessant. Man sollte aber freie Auswahl bei der Sprache lassen.


 Liege ich da falsch oder redet ihr von Optical Character Recognition?


----------



## soyo (26. März 2007)

Genau davon reden wir, eine Texterkennung.


----------



## Nils Hitze (26. März 2007)

Jupp, denn OCR ist verdammt anspruchsvoll und die 
Einstiegshürde liegt somit hoch und nur die 1337er 
dürfen mitspielen.

Ich hab schon damals gesagt, mehrere Themen für 
verschiedene Level, auch wenn ich keine Lust hätte
20 Mal schlechten Einstiegscode zu korrigieren.

Klingt vielleicht arrogant, bin halt so


----------



## Flex (26. März 2007)

Vielleicht könnte man auch einfach verschiedene Leute des PHP Bereichs hinzuziehen, um die "niederen" Skripte zu beurteilen 
Gumbo hätte dabei bestimmt Spaß! 

Die Idee von Dennis Wronka hört sich imo ziemlich interessant an...

Und selbst wenn ich total versagen würde (werde?), würd ich diesen Contest hier doch sehr gerne sehen


----------



## OnlyFoo (26. März 2007)

den möcht ich auch sehen! das wär mal wieder ein spaß!


----------



## tobee (26. März 2007)

Nils Hitze hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab schon damals gesagt, mehrere Themen für
> verschiedene Level, auch wenn ich keine Lust hätte
> 20 Mal schlechten Einstiegscode zu korrigieren.


Wieso korrigieren?
Entweder das Skript funktioniert und der Teilnehmer bleibt im Rennen.
Oder das Skript funktioniert nicht und scheidet aus.


----------



## Flex (26. März 2007)

Ich denke, in einem solchen Contest geht es nicht nur um Funktionalität, sondern auch um Qualität, Performanz und sauberen Code.


----------



## tobee (26. März 2007)

> Ich denke, in einem solchen Contest geht es nicht nur um Funktionalität, sondern auch um Qualität, Performanz und sauberen Code.


Ja stimme ich dir voll zu. Doch es hat sich so angehört als würde die Jury jeden Quellcode verbessern und optimieren *müssen*


----------



## -GS-Master (26. März 2007)

Ich finde die Ideen, von verschiedenen Contest-Stufen am besten.



> Anfänger - Fortgeschrittene - (wunsch  ) Profis -.-



Sowas halt ...
Der Jeweiligen Stufe, kann dann auch einige Projekte (3 an der Zahl !?) zugewiesen werden.
Ich persönlich zähle mich nicht zu den Profis und auch weniger zu den Fortgeschrittenen.
Eine tolle Idee finde ich die Aufgabe vom Dennis, mit den Spielen (für Anfänger?!)

Es muss nicht umbedingt TicTacTo sein -.- wer sich das zutraut von unseren Profis kanns ja mal versuchen für seine Sprache (PHP) eher ungewöhnliche Spiele zu programmieren. Für TicTacTo würde man im normal Fall auch auch Java oder C++ nehmen, zumindest glaube ich das^^ ... ist zumindest eines der ersten Themen in einigen Büchern.

P.S.: nach dem die Themen verteilt wurden, bin ich auch dafür einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, wo nur jeder reinschreibt, der mitmachen möchte ...



> Name:
> Stufe:
> Projekt:
> (Sprache?)


----------



## Flex (26. März 2007)

Dies hier ist ja nur ein Platz wo wir unsere Sicht der Dinge bzw. Wünsche aufzeigen können, wir planen hier nicht.
Das machen die Mods/Admins, die ja den Kram dann auch ausbaden dürfen.

Und ich bin eher für einen PHP Contest als für einen offenen Sprachcontest... Aber wahrscheinlich nur, weil ich nur PHP kann


----------



## -GS-Master (26. März 2007)

Kenn mich auch nur in PHP aus ^^
Also da wir hier eh im PHP-Thread sind -.- PHP Contest wäre schon besser.
Aber ansonsten, ist meine Meinung klar.

Es ist ein Ziel oder mehrere zu Auswahl. Die Mittel sind PHP und das Ziel muss erfüllt werden. Pro Stufe natürlich unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsstufen! ...

Und TicTacTo oder sowas wäre doch toll -.- Vorallem zeigt sich hier auch der Ideenreichtum mancher ... Nur frage ich mich gerade ob das ohne Formular zu lösen ist?!


----------



## Flex (26. März 2007)

Klar... Jedes Kästchen als <div> auszeichnen mit onClick und einer entsprechenden Variable an die URL...


----------



## tobee (27. März 2007)

Da würde ich am ehsten das scriptaclolous Framework nehme.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. März 2007)

-GS-Master hat gesagt.:


> Kenn mich auch nur in PHP aus ^^
> Also da wir hier eh im PHP-Thread sind -.- PHP Contest wäre schon besser.
> Aber ansonsten, ist meine Meinung klar.
> 
> ...


Zu dem TicTacToe was ich geschrieben hab sei noch gesagt, dass es von selbst lief, also der Computer uebernahm beide Spieler.
Aber natuerlich kann man das auch erweitern sodass ein menschlicher Spieler dabei ist, man muss lediglich dafuer sorgen, dass auch dieser kein Feld belegen kann was schon besetzt ist und nicht nur, um die Idee mit den DIVs aufzugreifen, indem man die DIVs nicht klickbar macht, sondern auch durch eine Pruefung der uebergebenen Werte.

Das TicTacToe koennte man auch in 2 verschiedenen Varianten schreiben, einmal prozedural und einmal in OOP, wie es bei mir der Fall war. Somit koennten sich dann auch User daran beteiligen die bisher nicht mit OOP zu tun hatten.


----------



## Flex (27. März 2007)

Darf ich das Spiel mal sehen, Dennis?

Ich hab mich heute Nacht mit einem solchen Spiel auseinandergesetzt, aber irgendwie fehlen mir da programmiertechnische Grundlagen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. März 2007)

Kannst Du gern, schick mir einfach Deine Mail-Addresse per PN, dann mail ich's Dir.

Dann faellt das Spiel aber als Contest-Thema flach, oder Du wuerdest wohl nicht teilnehmen koennen denk ich.


----------



## Flex (27. März 2007)

Damit kann ich leben. 

PN ist raus.


----------



## -GS-Master (27. März 2007)

Ne bitte nicht raus fallen lassen ^^
Mhm, ich wüsste da schon was -.-
Habe mir schon mal 2 Sachen hierfür in meinem tollen Köpfchen überlegt.

Aber warum nur solch ein Spiel ... wie gesagt haben wir auch Vorgeschrittene und Profis -.- die könnten ja mal sich an Schach oder Mühle probieren.

Und da dass ganze nur mit PHP zu lösen sein sollte, wäre dass mal was für den Ideenreichtum. Es würden bestimm viele die gleichen Ideen haben, aber die Umsetzung wäre ja mal interessant -.-

TacTacTo
Schach
Mühle
Mensch ärgere dich ^^


----------



## tobee (27. März 2007)

> Aber warum nur solch ein Spiel ... wie gesagt haben wir auch Vorgeschrittene und Profis -.- die könnten ja mal sich an Schach oder Mühle probieren.


Schach wäre bestimmt eine schöne Herausforderung.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. März 2007)

Ich denke Schach waere fuer sowas zu komplex.


----------



## tobee (27. März 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke Schach waere fuer sowas zu komplex.


Ich würde mich trotzdem für die Schach Kategorie eintragen. 
Wenn es eine gibt?
Ich liebe Herausforderungen


----------



## -GS-Master (27. März 2007)

Wie gesagt war das jetzt nur mal eine Idee -.-
Klar wäre sehr komplex und ist auch eher mit Java zu lösen, aber da kann man trotzdem versuchen PHP soweit auszureizern wie man kann.

Gleichzeitig wäre es ne heiden arbeit, so wie ich mir dass gerade vorstelle -.-
Aber ^^ Profis wollen ja tolle Aufgaben haben und ich finde na einem Spiel oder sowas merkt man sofort ob es geht.

*So lassen sich zum Beispiel beim Spielen folgendes schon mal prüfen*

Funktionalität
Benutzerfreundlichkeit
Fehler?

Dennoch würde man sich erstmal entscheiden müssen, ob es nun mit Personen möglich sein sollte (noch schwieriger ...) oder ohne Personen -.-
Hierbei dann wieder mit oder ohne geregeltem Ablaufen ...
(Meine damit ob es immer das gleiche ist -.- wäre ja langweilig ^^)


----------



## OnlyFoo (28. März 2007)

Ich persönlich würde dann sogar noch ein Spiel, was es so vielleicht garnicht gibt, noch interessanter finden. Ein Männchen läuft durch ein Labyrinth und kann die ganze Zeit nur nach vorne und hinten sehen und die Umwelt interagiert auf irgendeine Weise mit ihm. Müsste man sich dann halt Gedanken machen. Mir würde sowas besser gefallen, da man zu Schach/Dame/Mühle so viele Lösungen/Lösungsstrategien bereits im Netz findet, und man viel weniger selbst knobeln muss.
Gruß, Olli


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. März 2007)

Sowas würde dann aber eher in einen HTML/JavaScript/Grafik-Wettbewerb ausarten, da man sich auch insbesondere um das Interface kümmern muss. So wie ich das sehe, sollte es ja ein Programmier- und kein Design-Wettbewerb werden.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## OnlyFoo (28. März 2007)

Das muss es ja nicht zwingend. Man kann dem Männchen ja eine Aufgabe geben, die es lösen muss. Und dann sieht man, welches Script nach 10000 Durchläufen die meisten Partien für sich entschieden hat...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. März 2007)

Wo wir grad bei Spielen sind werfe ich einfach mal *NetHack* in den Raum.


----------



## bluex (28. März 2007)

NetHack? wos is des?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. März 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nethack


----------



## -GS-Master (28. März 2007)

Mhm, wäre nichts für PHP, wie ich das sehe ...
Gehen eh nur bestimmte "Spiele" mit PHP und diese eben nicht so schön flüssig wie mit Java oder so ...

Man könnte ja öffters solche Contests durchführen. Jedesmal ein anderes Thema und dieses mal zum Beispiel Spiele -.-

TicTacTo
Mühle
4-Gewinnt
...

Solch "leichte" für Anfänger zum Beispiel


----------



## bluex (28. März 2007)

Oh ja sowas fände ich eine gute Idee. Da könnte man ja einen gewissen Rahmen festlegen der dann enthalten sein muss, aber jeder kann da noch seine eigenen Ideen mit einfliessen lassen und jedem Spel ein wenig Individualität mitgeben.  Also da hätte ich riesig bock drauf. ;-) 

Warum sollte netHack nicht mit PHP umsetzbar sein? also ich sehe da keine Probleme. Also der Kernel für dieses Prog sollte echt kein Problem sein da es sich ja nicht um ein Echtzeitspiel handelt. Die Herausforderung wird wohl eher das Interface stellen ... aber da hab ich so spontan auch schon einige Ideen das Ganze doch recht flüssig zu gestalten ... 

MfG
blueX


----------



## soyo (28. März 2007)

Mit AJAX könnte man das sicherlich auch recht "flüssig" gestalten, jedoch würde das für einen Contest irgendwann den Rahmen sprengen meiner Meinung nach.

Wie wäre mit einer Statistik? Von einfachen Säulendiagrammen bis 3D-Diagrammen mit veränderbarer Ansicht. Dort gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten und es ist was für alle dabei.


----------



## -GS-Master (29. März 2007)

Hab ich zuerst garnicht darüber nachgedacht ...
Aber wäre trotzdem eher was für die Vortgeschritternen unter uns ...


----------



## OnlyFoo (29. März 2007)

Wieso? Eine Säulendiagramm kann auch ein nicht soweit *F*ortgeschrittener umsetzen, oder? Und ich mein, Leute, die gerademal einen Besucherzähler umsetzen können, die müssen auch nicht unbedingt in so einen Wettbewerb hinein oder?


----------



## bluex (29. März 2007)

Dann kriegen die eben ne andere Aufgabe... mit der selben Aufgabe eine gleichwertige Herausforderung für die Fortgeschritten und nicht so Fortgeschritten zu stellen dürfte schwer werden find ich. 0o


----------



## -GS-Master (29. März 2007)

Lol meinte doch nicht die Statistik -.- meinte das mit Ajax ^^
Also von wegen Benutzer-Statistik etc. da bin ich schon lange drausen ^^
Programmier mit PHP schon anderes!

Es ging hier eigentlich zuerst um das NetHack ...
P.S.: Benutzer-Statistik wäre jetzt auch eher wenigerwas -.-
Geht man einfach zu den Tutorials ^^



> Wieso? Eine Säulendiagramm kann auch ein nicht soweit Fortgeschrittener umsetzen, oder? Und ich mein, Leute, die gerademal einen Besucherzähler umsetzen können, die müssen auch nicht unbedingt in so einen Wettbewerb hinein oder?



Lies dir dass nochmal durch! Es geht um 3D-Diagramme ... und damit ist jetzt nicht gemeint ein Bild mit ner 3D-Säule zu nehmen und diese dann je nach Prozentzahl anzeigen zu lassen, sondern ich denke er meint das man das Script veranlassen soll, die Pixel selbst zu "setzen". Wenn man es richtig macht, so ensteht ein 3D.
Desweiteren möchte er auch, dass man dort dann auch die Sicht verändern kann ... ob er damit jetzt Draufsicht etc. meint, weiß ich nicht  ...  Aber wenn er einfach eine andere 3d-Perspektive meint dann ist das ganze sehr Anspruchsvoll -.- nun mal sehen was du darauf sagst ^^


----------



## soyo (28. Mai 2007)

Irgendwie ist das Thema wieder in Vergessenheit geraten. Da ich eben auf der Suche nach einem Page-Ranking-Tool war und bisher noch nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden habe. Wäre meine Idee eine Art Pageranking-Tool, von den 5 Bekanntesten Suchmaschinen. Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß soyo


----------



## Mairhofer (28. Mai 2007)

@soyo
Mag sein, das ich "Page Ranking Tool" falsch verstehe und will den Thread hier nicht in die Länge ziehen, aber wäre Urltrends.com (Beispiel tutorials.de) nicht das was du suchst?


----------



## Tyg3r (27. September 2007)

Hi,

habe mir nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen und eventuell wiederhole ich etwas.

Mein Vorschlag:
RSS-Newssystem (RSS-Feeds lesen/darstellen; Administration des eigenen RSS)
Oder:
Podcast-System (Datenbank mit den Files, Verwaltung, Ausgabe in XML für Podcasts, iTunes, etc)

Ich denke da sind viele interessante Aspekte enthalten.
Nebenher auch noch brauchbar 

Gruß tyg3r


----------

